# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs >  [FREE] WK's GEAR SWAP BOT

## who knows

*Simple Gear Swap Bot! UPDATED: 7.0
Works with many resolutions!
Very useful for swapping to a magic find set quickly!
*




 
 
*About:*
_Made in autoit.__No memory editing or memory searching._ (No "hacking" or "hooking" of the client.)_ Does not use imagesearching,__ but item locations are ALWAYS in the same place so it will ALWAYS work!_Currently works with many resolutions.Can be used in Windowed (maximized to the appropriate resolution), Fullscreen, and Fullscreen-windowed!*The program is* *free. No purchase or donation required/necessary.* 

*What does the bot do?
*
*It swaps your gear!* *This allows you to quickly swap to magic find gear before killing champion packs!* 
*
Additional Features:
*

Capable of blocking user-input during swapping so you don't misclick.Capable of recording your own scripts and loading other user's scripts.Randomized clicks. 
*
Hotkeys:*

You can press the key* "**F1"* to swap your gear. This is user-configurable. Automatically opens your inventory.You can press the ley *"+" or "F4"* to turn on Auction House mode. This allows you to use any of these keys without swapping/closing the bot. Press + or F4 again to toggle off. 

*Set Up:*

Be logged into Diablo 3!Be in-game!Start the bot.Pick your resolution from the list.Pick your speed.Set up your magic find set in this fashion and you're good to go! 



*Note:* The bot is indiscriminate of gear, if you have other pieces in any of the slots it will swap them. If you don't have gear for that slot, keep it empty.*Note:* You can also customize the positioning using the recorder program (see below). 






*What the picture means:
*

The giant red X is rows 3 through 6 are where you_ DON'T WANT ANY GEAR PLACED!_The large orange square is where you want to put your *OFF-HAND WEAPON.*The small green square next to the small orange square is where you want your *SECONDARY RING* placed.Put your belt and amulet and primary ring in the same places around that green box. Each of these small squares are clicked.The large blue square is where you can optionally place a 1-handed weapon that has magic find. Requires use of the optional Main-Hand mode. (Ver. 3.0+ only)The rest of the slots you can fill with any gear pieces you wish. 

*Resolutions Supported Currently:*

800x6001152x8641024x7681280x7201280x7681280x8001280x9601280x10241360x10241366x7681440x10501440x9001600x9001680x10501920x10801900x12002560x14402560x1600(Record your own here!) 


*If your resolution is not supported or you are having issues:


Link me a screenshot in this thread.
Use imageshack or dropbox or something similar.I cannot use resized images. They must be original size. 

* 
Provide me your *resolution* and your *video setting*.
This means I need to know if you're running "Windowed" "Fullscreen" or "Windowed-Fullscreen". You can also use the *Recorder* to build your own scripts. 

*Recorder Program (Version 6.0+ Only):**Steps to use:*
Have the recorder in the same folder you have the gear swap located in (the download has this part set-up already).Launch the recorder.Follow instructions that pop up.After it says it's done, click save.Open up the gear swap.Try out the new recording.Repeat until you're happy. 
*Pop-Up Click # Label Reference:*
1-7: Is your big 2-slotted pieces.8, 9, 10: Should be the three small one-slotted pieces excluding your secondary ring.11 Is the alternate (secondary) ring.12 Is the off-hand13 is your main-hand. 
*Notes On Recorder Program:*
If you *wish to ignore a certain click #*, click on the brown background of the Inventory screen where no inventory goes. A good place is below your gold amount. This will cause the program to click there, instead of an inventory position, resulting in no undesired clicks!You can ignore the guide of gear positions and place the gear anywhere in your inventory in any order, as long as it follows the Click # Label Reference. For example you can place all of the gear on the bottom rows of your inventory and recorder the clicks in those locations instead.If you* wish to rename your script file*, you must also update your* resolutions.txt* (or equivalent's, if you changed the name of the resolutions file) file. 


*Changelog:*
*7.0:*
*Functionality:*
Added functionality that allows you to ignore any number of clicks, to allow users to customize
just how much gear they need to swap with the new Paragon System's magic find cap.
Removed the hotkey for closing the bot (0/F3), all existing references to it have been removed.
Removed the permanently disable functionatility, all existing references should have been removed.
You are now able to configure what hotkey swaps gear. 
It is located in the menu under application hotkeys.
This settings also saves and loades from the config.ini file.

*Other:*
Updated Readme with more comprehensive information, and fixed numerous typos.
Updated Mouse Positioning's explanation to be more clear.



```
##Old ChangeLog:##

6.0:
Functionality:

```

*Warning:
*

*READ THE README for the terms of use.* You agree to these upon usage of the program. 

*Check out some of my other releases:


AFK Crafter: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...-crafting.htmlChest Bot: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ee-autoit.html 
*

----------


## phantom325

EDIT: Got it working, thanks!

----------


## patrick47

the hotkey doesnt work for me  :Frown:

----------


## iMozzy

Works great for me. Any way to increase the click speed?

EDIT: Also if you dual wield, it doesn't alt-click the weapon that you swapped your MF shield with so your off-hand goes to your main hand, with your MH in your inventory.

----------


## who knows

> Works great for me. Any way to increase the click speed?
> 
> EDIT: Also if you dual wield, it doesn't alt-click the weapon that you swapped your MF shield with so your off-hand goes to your main hand, with your MH in your inventory.


I've sped up the click speeds to the maximum I think is possible for my next version. I've also noticed I made a silly mistake in this release one, (one slot of gear, shown by the small red x in the picture) can be used for another big item slot. At the time I was missing one piece of MF gear and messed this up. 

Also the UI portion of the next release is done, I just need to meticulously go through each of the resolutions and get the right locations to click >.<

Edit: I've also changed it so that the in the last item (red x in picture in original post) will alternate equip your offhand. I'll update the guide and everything on the next version. Sit tight!

----------


## iMozzy

Can't wait! +rep'd

----------


## who knows

So here's a sneak peek of the new ui of 2.0.  :Smile: 

Current resolutions I've finished:

800x6001024x7681280x7201280x7681280x8001680x1050

If you take a look at the picture you can deduce some of the cool features which will probably come out tomorrow.  :Smile: 

Resolutions I hope to finish for release tomorrow:
1280x9601280x10241360x10241366x7681440x10501440x9001600x9001152x864

I can't do any other resolutions myself, as my monitor doesn't support any other resolutions than what I've posted.
I'll need screenshots of higher resolutions and can't test that they will work.

----------


## madoushi21

In on this,deff would be useful for future use...and this would be like almost impossible to detect right?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ztczky

1920X1080 T__T, how do i help

----------


## iMozzy

> In on this,deff would be useful for future use...and this would be like almost impossible to detect right?



Unless blizzard starts seeing how fast you click, and the exact coordinates, yes. Doesn't read/write to memory, it just mouse clicks on a selected coordinate on your screen. Pretty sure if you ran it without Diablo 3 up, it'd still click on the same coordinates whether or not it's doing anything with the clicks.

----------


## CamperStrike

just have a problme with my off hand. dont have "slot" to swap it. The small red X at the end of row 1 would be good to my 12% MF offhand.

----------


## evlow

Here is the function for 1920x1080



```
Func GearSwap()
Send("I")
Sleep(200)
MouseClick("right", 1430, 635, 1) ;Helm
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1480, 635, 1) ;Boots
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1530, 635, 1) ;Gloves
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1580, 635, 1) ;Shoulders
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1630, 635, 1) ;Legs
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1680, 635, 1) ;Chest
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1730, 635, 1) ;Wrist
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1770, 610, 1) ;Belt
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1820, 610, 1) ;Neck
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1770, 660, 1) ;Left Ring
Sleep(25)


Send("{ALTDOWN}") 
Sleep(50)
MouseClick("right", 1820, 660, 1) ;Right Ring
Sleep(99)
Send("{ALTUP}")
Sleep(25)


MouseClick("right", 1880, 635, 1) ;Shield
Sleep(25)


EndFunc
```

----------


## who knows

Thank you for doing coordinates at this resolution! I will use those coordinates and add it to today's update.

----------


## who knows

Updated! Released 2.0 Check the original post.

2.0:


-Added UI Picker (All resolutions shown are enabled)-Will now close inventory if inventory is currently open upon attempting to switch gear-Added Speed Picker to pick your swap speeds.-Made existing speeds that are unrelated to the speed picker faster-Added Auction House mode.-Will now use the last slot in the first two rows for an alternate (off-hand) weapon

----------


## dgnguyenz

the first two slots in the first row on the left do not work, won't click what ever i put there, my resolution is full screen 1280x 960

----------


## Kilise

Am I supposed to do something to pick my res or speed other than literally just highlight the speed and res on the bot? Or is there some confirmation that lets you know what you have picked? I keep getting some error that says:

Line 2398 (File "C:\Users\Name\Desktop\wk_GearSwapv2_\WK_Gearswap_2_0.exe"): Error: Unknown function name.

----------


## who knows

> Am I supposed to do something to pick my res or speed other than literally just highlight the speed and res on the bot? Or is there some confirmation that lets you know what you have picked? I keep getting some error that says:
> 
> Line 2398 (File "C:\Users\Name\Desktop\wk_GearSwapv2_\WK_Gearswap_2_0.exe"): Error: Unknown function name.


Just highlight them. You get an error when you don't? Which resolution did you pick?

----------


## who knows

> the first two slots in the first row on the left do not work, won't click what ever i put there, my resolution is full screen 1280x 960


Full screen windowed? Full screen no windowed? And just the first two slots? My native resolution isn't this one, so I'm trying windowed full screen, and I could see where the pixels might be slightly slightly off on the very first item, but not the second. Could you be more descriptive what happens?

----------


## Kilise

I highlighted 1600x900 because that's what I'm at, also widescreen. I used like, 6 or 4 or 9 for Speed just to test the speed out, and I was in game, hit 6 to change gear when they were all in the correct spots and that error popped up.

----------


## who knows

> I highlighted 1600x900 because that's what I'm at, also widescreen. I used like, 6 or 4 or 9 for Speed just to test the speed out, and I was in game, hit 6 to change gear when they were all in the correct spots and that error popped up.


Thanks, I just went through it and found the mistake about the same time you posted it, I literally omitted this resolution from the code. I'll be releasing 2.0a in a second.

Edit: Updated main post with new version.

----------


## Kilise

Ty much sir

----------


## who knows

> Ty much sir


No problem! Thanks for the feedback, repped you for it. 

If you find any other issues or have any other comments/suggestions please do post again.

----------


## Kilise

In the slot for the primary ring, it's not equipping it for some reason in this 1600x900 res thing. it's clicking everything else, but the first ring slot (left of the green square)

----------


## Kilise

ya I would suggest removing the pressing 0 to close the bot as I could type something in the Auction house and close the bot every time I do so, would be rather annoying.

----------


## who knows

> In the slot for the primary ring, it's not equipping it for some reason in this 1600x900 res thing. it's clicking everything else, but the first ring slot (left of the green square)


 I'll check this out tomorrow., thanks for telling me.
It worked fine when I tried it but it might be slightly off, (any of the resolutions that aren't my native ones may be).





> You should remove:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
>             Case $MSG = $CLOSEBOT
>                   TOGGLEPAUSE()
> ```
> 
> ...


 The reason for that being there is because occasionally, for whatever reason that I can't figure out, but I presume is the fact that while an autoit script is running (when there is no Sleep(####) as the current execution), will ignore a Windows GUI close box by the user.

Its redundant in most cases, and its probably redundant in this case since the script itself is short and wouldn't run into any problems like what I mention above. 
Consider it being there because its just left over from my older work on other autoit stuff.

The random sleeps were necessary in an earlier version, but I just got lazy, due to all the resolution coordinates I was doing, and didn't remove them all (the only ones actually necessary are the alt ones). I'll probably do a code check pass and clean up that useless code later. I actually forgot to comment out the rest of those sleeps and just did copy+paste (which brought them with it) I'll just do a ctrl+f+replace all later.






> ya I would suggest removing the pressing 0 to close the bot as I could type something in the Auction house and close the bot every time I do so, would be rather annoying.


This was an issue my friend ran into as we were discussing it, and I wrote the Auction House mode entirely for this specific thing. 

Hitting *"+"* disables 0 and 6 from the bot's hotkeys, allowing you to freely type these two numbers. Press + again and it re-enables the hotkeys.





> He has an AH mode option, which disables the hotkeys.
> 
> 
> To OP:
> 
> Isn't it a redundant check for you to check in your EXITGS() function if AH mode is enabled? Because if it is, the hotkeys wouldn't work. Meaning you couldn't enter that function with AH mode enabled? Unless I am understanding it wrong.


Ah this is just an artifact of the older attempt at an AH mode I wrote, its redundant yes at this point because when + is pressed the hotkeys don't get tied to anything which means it'll never even register the function call to this function. You understood it correctly.

----------


## Hiep

Can you add options to select key-bindings for "Open Inventory" seeing as I have mine set to "C" to be able to use my left hand for all my essential hotkeys?

Also, if you already have your inventory up it will press the "Open Inventory" hotkey again which will close the inventory. To avoid this, can you make the script press the "Open Skills" window (default is "S") before opening the inventory? If you press "Open Inventory" while the skills window is open it will automatically close the skill window.

----------


## alucard1

love it, i play in window mode and with a bit of rescalling, got one of the resolutions to work, took about 5 mins to get it to not miss anything, this will make it MUCH easier to farm goblins/resplendents and even elite packs on inferno.

----------


## LastDance

Thank you! I'll be trying this tonite =)

----------


## iMozzy

> ya I would suggest removing the pressing 0 to close the bot as I could type something in the Auction house and close the bot every time I do so, would be rather annoying.


I have this problem, except in-game when I'm typing to people... Tbh not sure why there is close program hotkey. Nothing that we can see would need us to close it faster then switching windows

Apart from that, works beautifully.

----------


## who knows

> Can you add options to select key-bindings for "Open Inventory" seeing as I have mine set to "C" to be able to use my left hand for all my essential hotkeys?
> 
> Also, if you already have your inventory up it will press the "Open Inventory" hotkey again which will close the inventory. To avoid this, can you make the script press the "Open Skills" window (default is "S") before opening the inventory? If you press "Open Inventory" while the skills window is open it will automatically close the skill window.


You must have rebound your space bar. Space bar, by default, closes all windows. This is what the program assumes you use. 
Its a good suggestion, though. I'll try to add some customization.






> love it, i play in window mode and with a bit of rescalling, got one of the resolutions to work, took about 5 mins to get it to not miss anything, this will make it MUCH easier to farm goblins/resplendents and even elite packs on inferno.


 Good to hear it, what resolution did you play at?




> Thank you! I'll be trying this tonite =)


Good luck with it, make sure to leave your feedback after you give it a go  :Smile: 




> I have this problem, except in-game when I'm typing to people... Tbh not sure why there is close program hotkey. Nothing that we can see would need us to close it faster then switching windows
> 
> Apart from that, works beautifully.


Use auction house mode, the plus sign when you want to chat etc.

----------


## Hiep

> You must have rebound your space bar. Space bar, by default, closes all windows. This is what the program assumes you use. 
> Its a good suggestion, though. I'll try to add some customization.


Thanks. I remapped some hotkeys because the default ones are pretty bad in my opinion. Any estimated time for the update, if there even is one?
Could really use this as of now because for some reason when I made my own AutoIt script, the game detects it I think? It closes after a use or two.

----------


## dgnguyenz

> Thanks. I remapped some hotkeys because the default ones are pretty bad in my opinion. Any estimated time for the update, if there even is one?
> Could really use this as of now because for some reason when I made my own AutoIt script, the game detects it I think? It closes after a use or two.


Yeah the program keep crashing for some reason, it could be that i was chatting but some time it would just close on it self

----------


## LastDance

Working great on 1920 x 1080 =)

Edit: What if I'm using 2h?

----------


## kallellkryptonite

Ya, that's one thing most of the switchers miss -- swapping all gear + weapon (which basically means it takes up MORE than one row in your inventory. I ran in the issue this weekend going from a 2 hander to 1h + source combo. Any chance you could implement that? Also, i suggest that you move the gear swapping to the BOTTOM of the inventory too as well, since going from a 2 hander to a 1H + off hand combo will leave a gap in your inventory; meaning if you pick something up it will fill in that open space by default.

----------


## 91jimtid

This program is awesome, thnx alot!

----------


## iMozzy

> Use auction house mode, the plus sign when you want to chat etc.


Yea I can do that, but what reason is there to have a hotkey for closing the program in the first place?

Is there any chance you can allow us to select whether or not we want to have that option? Or allow us to select the hotkeys ourselves

----------


## Kilise

ya I'm not sure exactly what's going on, sometimes it equips my chest and others it doesn't, the chest is in my slot just 2 slots left of my Main ring on your picture, and it'll put it on sometimes and not the other, as well as it wont equip the main ring ever with my 1600x900 res, please fix this >,<

----------


## who knows

> Thanks. I remapped some hotkeys because the default ones are pretty bad in my opinion. Any estimated time for the update, if there even is one?
> Could really use this as of now because for some reason when I made my own AutoIt script, the game detects it I think? It closes after a use or two.


 Today.  :Smile: 






> Yeah the program keep crashing for some reason, it could be that i was chatting but some time it would just close on it self


 You're probably hitting 0. A real crash would pop up notifying you there was an error in the code.




> Working great on 1920 x 1080 =)
> 
> Edit: What if I'm using 2h?


 


> Ya, that's one thing most of the switchers miss -- swapping all gear + weapon (which basically means it takes up MORE than one row in your inventory. I ran in the issue this weekend going from a 2 hander to 1h + source combo. Any chance you could implement that? Also, i suggest that you move the gear swapping to the BOTTOM of the inventory too as well, since going from a 2 hander to a 1H + off hand combo will leave a gap in your inventory; meaning if you pick something up it will fill in that open space by default.


 I don't have any characters that use 2h, and I didn't really think about supporting it.

Not going to change it to bottom row. It would simply be too much work to re-do all those coordinates. Without any real incentive for myself to do so, since the program is free etc.





> This program is awesome, thnx alot!


 Thanks, let me know what you think or if you run into any issues/comments.





> Yea I can do that, but what reason is there to have a hotkey for closing the program in the first place?
> 
> Is there any chance you can allow us to select whether or not we want to have that option? Or allow us to select the hotkeys ourselves


I'll be doing something similar to this, either today's update or soon thereafter.





> ya I'm not sure exactly what's going on, sometimes it equips my chest and others it doesn't, the chest is in my slot just 2 slots left of my Main ring on your picture, and it'll put it on sometimes and not the other, as well as it wont equip the main ring ever with my 1600x900 res, please fix this >,<


*Hopefully I fixed these issues for the next update.* I couldn't really see where you might have a problem with the chest you were talking about, but I most definitely saw the issue with the primary ring. Thanks.






> Here's my suggestions. I just want to say that I love what you did, and it works great, don't let anyone tell you differently. These are just a few things that would be good to add.
> 
> 1. Select if you have a 2h, or a 1h + 1h, or a 1h + shield/OH. That way the bot knows how to click the second item, or if there is one at all.
> 2. Add the option to use "custom keys". Make a checkbox saying something like "custom keys", and then users can input their keys they use instead of the defaults. 
> 3. Clean out the redundant checks. If uses less system resources (yes I know it's minuscule at most right now, but it's just good coding practice, and will help in the long run).
> 4. Even out all of your delays, and make sure there is a small delay between each to avoid misclicks. Lower fps computers can't handle doing that many clicks right away. (Possibly add a user input to the gui to allow user defined delay?)
> 
> Again, love what you did with this.


Thanks for the positive reinforcement.
1.There should *always* be a second item; all of the offhands (like shields or quivers for example) have + magic find. I'll think about the option anyway.
2.I'll address hotkeys soon
3.Already caught most of them
4.Really good suggestion will implement.

----------


## mayainverse

would it be possible to make hotkeys that have no other functions in game like f1-f4 also I am not sure if this is the same for everyone but the alt ring socket for res 128x720 clicks very slightly below the ring. not a big deal just pointing out. and thank you so much for making something so cool and not trying to make a buck like most people. not only that you make whole ui and many resolution supports you could have just posted a raw script you used for yourself. you really went the whole ACT IV inferno with this one.

----------


## who knows

> would it be possible to make hotkeys that have no other functions in game like f1-f4 also I am not sure if this is the same for everyone but the alt ring socket for res 128x720 clicks very slightly below the ring. not a big deal just pointing out. and thank you so much for making something so cool and not trying to make a buck like most people. not only that you make whole ui and many resolution supports you could have just posted a raw script you used for yourself. you really went the whole ACT IV inferno with this one.


That was very kind of you to say. I'll add F1 as another keybinding for swapping gear. I assume you meant 1280x720 I'll check the resolution.

Edit: Found what you were talking about, fixed it.

----------


## who knows

Updated original post with version 2.1:

Slightly Modified 1600x900 based on feedback, requires testing.Slightly Modified 1280x720 based on feedback, requires testing. (Fixed alternate ring)Added in Optional Micro Delay (Time between actual clicks) for slower computers.Added in Optional keybinding change for the bot for opening your inventory.Removed some redundant code.Added F1 as another keybind to run the swap.Added F3 as another keybind to close the swap.Added F4 as another keybind to enable auction house mode.Added in an option to permanently disable 0 and 6.

----------


## Hiep

Nice it works great!
Also, I hope it's not too much to ask to be able to put an optional hotkey for "Close all windows" as well?
Sorry if it is, again I'm really grateful and I just tested it on 1440x900 and it works really well.

----------


## Luppen

i have a MF weapon aswell, is there any way to add a line to swap that aswell? im running 1920x1080

besides that, this is working great. Thanks alot

----------


## dgnguyenz

i can't get the first two slots on the left of the first row working, everything is move two slots over to the right, so i got to setup the swap like this, 1280x960 is my resolution for both my desktop and in-game, please help
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...1&d=1338857640

----------


## Jowey7890

Any chance you can add another slot below the shield for your main hand? I have a 25% magic find mace that I use and would love to auto equip that as well! Amazing program!

----------


## Kilise

Awesome! I like the f1-f4 keys update or w/e too, works amazing with 1600x900 now, Thanks !

----------


## Kilise

My friend is running 1920x1080 or w/e that res is on her laptop. Whenever she has the program up, Diablo 3 as her Main window, Full screen windowed mode and she hits 6 to swap gear, it wont go through the motions, but when she alt tabs to her browser it will go through the motions of clicking. I.e. For some reason it's not counting Diablo as the main screen when she hits the bot or something? Not sure the issue, but that's a problem she's reporting to me. I know it's not tested too.

----------


## skrewler

could you please also release the uncompiled autoit code? Want to make some small tweaks w/ the speed and hotkeys

----------


## who knows

> Nice it works great!
> Also, I hope it's not too much to ask to be able to put an optional hotkey for "Close all windows" as well?
> Sorry if it is, again I'm really grateful and I just tested it on 1440x900 and it works really well.


 Sure in a future update.



> i have a MF weapon aswell, is there any way to add a line to swap that aswell? im running 1920x1080
> 
> besides that, this is working great. Thanks alot


 Put the weapon in the place where you see a shield in the screenshot, or maybe I'm not understanding. I was under the impression main-hands can't have magic find.





> i can't get the first two slots on the left of the first row working, everything is move two slots over to the right, so i got to setup the swap like this, 1280x960 is my resolution for both my desktop and in-game, please help
> http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...1&d=1338857640


 I'll check it.





> Awesome! I like the f1-f4 keys update or w/e too, works amazing with 1600x900 now, Thanks !


Great.





> My friend is running 1920x1080 or w/e that res is on her laptop. Whenever she has the program up, Diablo 3 as her Main window, Full screen windowed mode and she hits 6 to swap gear, it wont go through the motions, but when she alt tabs to her browser it will go through the motions of clicking. I.e. For some reason it's not counting Diablo as the main screen when she hits the bot or something? Not sure the issue, but that's a problem she's reporting to me. I know it's not tested too.


That makes no sense honestly. Autoit supresses key-presses if they're assigned to a hotkey (for example 0 and 6) regardless of what the main-focused program is. If she has two monitors set up that may be a problem. Like the laptop screen + an external monitor.






> could you please also release the uncompiled autoit code? Want to make some small tweaks w/ the speed and hotkeys


Just suggest them, I'm not releasing the source. You can feel free to read the readme, you're free to decompile and modify it for personal use. Any suggestions are welcome.

----------


## Jowey7890

You can have a magic find mainhand and offhand, we need another slot to auto-equip the main hand weapon

----------


## who knows

> You can have a magic find mainhand and offhand, we need another slot to auto-equip the main hand weapon


You can? I don't see the option in the auction house to search for 1 handers with magic find

----------


## Jowey7890

look at legendary items like Sun Keeper

----------


## who knows

> look at legendary items like Sun Keeper


Oh, awesome. Just got myself one hahaha. I'll see what I can do.

----------


## Jowey7890

Nice  :Smile:  ty!

----------


## cooldude87

Thanks a lot this is awesome. Could you please fix 1280x800 though? I'm using a 16:10 monitor and it misses the helm spot entirely and is aimed too high for some of the others.

----------


## Kilise

Found another problem with 1600x900 reso. on the piece where I told you about the chest. I've tried on every speed, I have a good computer, it literally just does not click on that piece. On YOUR picture it'd be the "boots" in the picture you created for this. In that slot it just does not click. I tried super fast, and super slow. No click what-so-ever. Thanks

----------


## who knows

> Found another problem with 1600x900 reso. on the piece where I told you about the chest. I've tried on every speed, I have a good computer, it literally just does not click on that piece. On YOUR picture it'd be the "boots" in the picture you created for this. In that slot it just does not click. I tried super fast, and super slow. No click what-so-ever. Thanks


uuuuggghhhh Wish you had said this, I modified the wrong square earlier then.

----------


## Kilise

lol, I'm sorry I looked at it earlier and my damage wasn't changing so I looked at my gear (both have very similar dex with my MF set compared to not) and it looked fine, when I closer examined it just now it's not clicking that, I'm sorry but I wanted to give good feedback!

----------


## Kilise

I'm in love with this program, I just want it to work perfectly lol <3

----------


## Jowey7890

Agreed Kilise, it is quite an amazing tool. This guy is a hero!

----------


## h0p3x

Thanks for this. It's damn nice!!

----------


## Phobix

Hey there. Anyway you might be able to add support for weapons? My main hand has MF on it and I would like it switched out as well. Thanks!

----------


## Kilise

I just hit 300% MF btw =P

----------


## Jowey7890

Nice im sitting at 328% with templar and no buffs

----------


## Piep

I need 1920x1200 cant get you a ss right now, if I remember I'll do it tonight 

used some other resolution and experienced a problem with the first slot not being clicked.
the mouse went to the correct location, but that slot wasn't swapped.

thx for the program!

----------


## Kilise

Hmm if I had my templar I would imagine I'd have a lot more than 300 lol.

----------


## Ohmmy

Okay, this is awesome - but my dps set is a 2hander and my mf set requires 1h/oh - meaning, I'm losing two 1x1 pieces of gear for my set swap. Is there a way to add another 2 boxes so that I can swap into my full mf set? I've spent probably a good 3-4 hours online researching something like this, auto-mouse clicker from murgee.com doesn't even open up to let me configure it, and autohotkey is a little too complex for how fast I'm trying to get this setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

----------


## Duplicity

Works great on 1920x1080 so far!

----------


## who knows

> lol, I'm sorry I looked at it earlier and my damage wasn't changing so I looked at my gear (both have very similar dex with my MF set compared to not) and it looked fine, when I closer examined it just now it's not clicking that, I'm sorry but I wanted to give good feedback!


 I'll try to fix it..again -_-




> I'm in love with this program, I just want it to work perfectly lol <3


 Glad to hear it.




> Agreed Kilise, it is quite an amazing tool. This guy is a hero!


 <3





> Thanks for this. It's damn nice!!


 You're welcome. Don't be afraid to leave feedback.





> Hey there. Anyway you might be able to add support for weapons? My main hand has MF on it and I would like it switched out as well. Thanks!


 Maybe, it'll be tough but I want to get it in.





> I just hit 300% MF btw =P


 Overpowered, nerf Kilise.





> Nice im sitting at 328% with templar and no buffs


 I claim l33t h4x on you. Its unpossible!





> I need 1920x1200 cant get you a ss right now, if I remember I'll do it tonight 
> 
> used some other resolution and experienced a problem with the first slot not being clicked.
> the mouse went to the correct location, but that slot wasn't swapped.
> 
> thx for the program!


Alright, try to submit a screenshot I'll see what I can do.





> Okay, this is awesome - but my dps set is a 2hander and my mf set requires 1h/oh - meaning, I'm losing two 1x1 pieces of gear for my set swap. Is there a way to add another 2 boxes so that I can swap into my full mf set? I've spent probably a good 3-4 hours online researching something like this, auto-mouse clicker from murgee.com doesn't even open up to let me configure it, and autohotkey is a little too complex for how fast I'm trying to get this setup. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


You mean 1x1 slots as in belts/ammy/rings? 




> Works great on 1920x1080 so far!


Good to hear it, sounds like the resolution works really well.

----------


## madoushi21

Wasn't able to get it to work well yesterday when I tried it due to it missing the first few items in my inventory(from left to right).Using it on fullscreen mode 1280x1024

----------


## zehn10

very good love it

----------


## Ohmmy

yes, belt/ammy/rings. Though, it could also be boots, etc because it is in total two slots. It just happens that the ammy/ring was the two being left out of inventory placement so that it could not swap

----------


## Phobix

Hey there, great work as I mentioned before. However, I just wanted to ask again if you could add support for people who have main hand weapons with magic find on them. I would really appreciate it, thanks!

----------


## Occy

Works great. Would also like to see a Main Hand option. Gotta use them Suns!  :Smile:

----------


## Kilise

Let us know when you can have the next update ready, really looking forward to having this thing run flawlessly =D

----------


## Deathwebber

Got a problem.. Ok I set everything up.. and press F1 .. Ofc. while im ingame Diablo 3 .. Nothing happens, but then i just Tab out of the game.. looking at my screen and pressing F1 again.. then it start doing the "Macro" .. I can do it over and over, it works. But whenever I go ingame.. Fullscreen.. Windowmode.. Dosnt matter, it just wont work ingame.. I kinda need help!!  :Smile:  ..

Cheers N1ck

----------


## 3t3rn4l

Is this detectable by warden? Bannable?

----------


## Sleena

1920*1200 not supported  :Frown: 

Here's a SS with inventory opened.

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8695/87448359.jpg

----------


## fukker

exactly what i was looking for. +2rep  :Cool:

----------


## iMozzy

> Is this detectable by warden? Bannable?


No, all it does is send mouse clicks to areas on your screen. If you don't have diablo open and hit 6 it'll still click on those spots so there's zero hooking into Diablo.
The only way to get banned is to get reported for it, which Bliz would have to specifically check into your account and (if possible) see that you're rapidly switching gear.

----------


## cricque

Great stuf, thanks, but would it be possible to configure the buttons to press ?

I generally press 0 somewhere along the line  :Smile:

----------


## Sleena

Anyone know if 1920*1200 will be supported?

----------


## bkahl

i hope its not bannable

----------


## Kilise

Naa this isn't bannable.

----------


## who knows

> Found another problem with 1600x900 reso. on the piece where I told you about the chest. I've tried on every speed, I have a good computer, it literally just does not click on that piece. On YOUR picture it'd be the "boots" in the picture you created for this. In that slot it just does not click. I tried super fast, and super slow. No click what-so-ever. Thanks



Unfortunately, I couldn't reproduce this issue. Kilise please either post a screenshot or private message me one!





> Works great. Would also like to see a Main Hand option. Gotta use them Suns!


 


> Hey there, great work as I mentioned before. However, I just wanted to ask again if you could add support for people who have main hand weapons with magic find on them. I would really appreciate it, thanks!


 Hopefully in the future. It would be a large undertaking. I've been brainstorming possible solutions.






> Let us know when you can have the next update ready, really looking forward to having this thing run flawlessly =D


 Soon. As in, probably a small update today.






> Got a problem.. Ok I set everything up.. and press F1 .. Ofc. while im ingame Diablo 3 .. Nothing happens, but then i just Tab out of the game.. looking at my screen and pressing F1 again.. then it start doing the "Macro" .. I can do it over and over, it works. But whenever I go ingame.. Fullscreen.. Windowmode.. Dosnt matter, it just wont work ingame.. I kinda need help!!  ..
> 
> Cheers N1ck


 Second report of this issue. I'm honestly unsure as to why this happens. Are you using a non English client? Do you have something like Razer Naga/Logitech hardware drivers? Or autohotkey or something else running at the same time?





> Is this detectable by warden? Bannable?


 Since there are two questions, let me answer them individually:

With an update to warden, it can scan your open processes (or, it used to back in the BNET 1 days) and finding the exe name of this file is easily possible.
If you want to avoid this particular situation, rename the exe to anything else - the program will still work.

In the terms of service, they can ban your account for any reason they wish. They reserve that right. This means if you sent customer service a nasty email, he could be a jerk and ban your account simply for that. Etc. Now, as for bannable in terms of exploitation in third party programs; yes this is a third party program. 

Is it a likely on their lists of bannable programs? 
*No.* 
It doesn't hack the client, it doesn't even search its memory addresses. 

All it does is click your inventory really fast. (If you use a speed under 5 that's essentially faster than a human and looks automated.)

Again, is there a chance for being banned? Yes. Is it higher than things like D3A, Immortal Bot, or any of the speedhacks/zoom hacks out there? No. 




> 1920*1200 not supported 
> 
> Here's a SS with inventory opened.
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8695/87448359.jpg


 Appreciated, will implement tonight.




> exactly what i was looking for. +2rep


 Appreciate it! Hopefully one day I'll be a contributor (80 rep) haha.





> No, all it does is send mouse clicks to areas on your screen. If you don't have diablo open and hit 6 it'll still click on those spots so there's zero hooking into Diablo.
> The only way to get banned is to get reported for it, which Bliz would have to specifically check into your account and (if possible) see that you're rapidly switching gear.


 Excellent post, another good explanation.





> Great stuf, thanks, but would it be possible to configure the buttons to press ?
> 
> I generally press 0 somewhere along the line


 You can disable 0/6 with the button and use F1/F3 to your heart's content. I'll think about adding in more customization in the future.




> Anyone know if 1920*1200 will be supported?


Tonight, oh..I kinda quoted you twice in this post! Oh well!




> i hope its not bannable


See above.


*In other news, 2.2 will be out tonight.*

----------


## bilc0

Any possibility to include fast swapping of your MF weapon?

----------


## who knows

Updated main post with 2.2 update!




> Any possibility to include fast swapping of your MF weapon?


Check my post above yours.

----------


## Sleena

Awesome!

Thanks a lot for the quick response and even quicker update  :Smile:

----------


## dgnguyenz

WOW thank you so much, you are awesome, the fix on the 1280x960 work perfectly.

----------


## Iamfoesho

Can't wait til 1920x1200 resolution is fully supported!

----------


## djvj

Just fyi, when pressing the button "This closes the bot", I get an unknown function error on line 2351. That line is calling TOGGLEPAUSE() which doesn't exist.

----------


## who knows

> Can't wait til 1920x1200 resolution is fully supported!


It is supported as of version 2.2 in the original post. Its untested, but should work. Give it a try.



> Just fyi, when pressing the button "This closes the bot", I get an unknown function error on line 2351. That line is calling TOGGLEPAUSE() which doesn't exist.


Oh thanks for the heads up, I was changing some code up and didn't catch this. Appreciate it, I'll fix it up in the near future.

----------


## LastDance

Is this safe with warden?

----------


## DeathFromBelow

add weapon slot please, there is weapons with MF too.

----------


## WhoGotTheChunk

Heres my resolution.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/60mqujzn04...-03-32-688.png

Everything kept resizing it..... its 2560x1440

----------


## Mercutian

Hey just tried out your program today. Love the concept, but unfortunately it skips the first 2 slots (left - right), places the secondary ring in the main slot, and doesn't click the main ring at all. My resolution is 1280x1024.

----------


## who knows

> Hey just tried out your program today. Love the concept, but unfortunately it skips the first 2 slots (left - right), places the secondary ring in the main slot, and doesn't click the main ring at all. My resolution is 1280x1024.


I will take a second-pass over this resolution, thanks.

Edit: I couldn't reproduce this issue. Please post a screenshot of your inventory.




> Heres my resolution.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/60mqujzn04...-03-32-688.png
> 
> Everything kept resizing it..... its 2560x1440


Err..I would love to add your resolution but you gave me the resized picture (unusable) and then a picture of your main menu full-size. Need one of your inventory full size.

----------


## apbaby

Great little bot! Thanks for your hard work on this.

Everything works perfectly... except for  :Frown: 
Having issues with the 1600x900 resolution similar to a previous post where the bot does not click on the shoe item slot. 

Here is the screenshot:

----------


## Cronos

A lot of people say that Autoit will get you banned by warden...so , is this safe ? :s

----------


## Kilise

I'm guessing you didn't find a fix with the PM I sent you? =\

----------


## Dgray310

1366x768 is abit off and don't hit one of the rings aswell as clicking outside of the inventory in the start. Using 1366x768 (19:6 Widescreen), don't know is this is the cause.

Other then that, loving it  :Smile:

----------


## who knows

> 1366x768 is abit off and don't hit one of the rings aswell as clicking outside of the inventory in the start. Using 1366x768 (19:6 Widescreen), don't know is this is the cause. Other then that, loving it


I could not reproduce this issue. Please submit a screenshot.
I was partially able to reproduce it by using the FullScreen with your given resolution.
Its probably due to these very specific settings. 
Submit a screenshot and I'll add that particular resolution and setting. 

(Don't attach it to the forums, put it on imageshack or something so it doesn't resize.)




> I'm guessing you didn't find a fix with the PM I sent you? =\


I slightly tweaked some pixels to see if it aids you and the other person.




> A lot of people say that Autoit will get you banned by warden...so , is this safe ? :s


I haven't heard anything specific about Autoit. Provide a source if you have something posted somewhere about autoit. 
Read the link below as well.




> Is this safe with warden?


 http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2286012 ([FREE] WK's GEAR SWAP BOT)




> add weapon slot please, there is weapons with MF too.


 Check version 3.0, coming out today!



> WOW thank you so much, you are awesome, the fix on the 1280x960 work perfectly.


 Glad to hear it! Any more feedback or suggestions is welcome.



> Awesome! Thanks a lot for the quick response and even quicker update


 No problem! Thanks for the appreciation! Any more feedback or suggestions is always welcome.






> Great little bot! Thanks for your hard work on this.
> 
> Everything works perfectly... except for 
> Having issues with the 1600x900 resolution similar to a previous post where the bot does not click on the shoe item slot. 
> 
> Here is the screenshot:


Please submit a link to a screenshot that isn't attached to the forum (it got resized, which I can't use.) Imageshack or otherwise. Also give me specifics, was it fullscreen/windowed/fullscreen-windowed etc.

You and Kilise have both submitted this problem and I've slightly tweaked the coordinates being clicked, but it may not actually solve the problem, I am trying though!

*in other news:


*3.0 will be out today. 

It includes the much asked for *main hand slot option.* 

It will require testing and feedback, as I don't personally use it.

----------


## who knows

Updated to 3.0. 

Changelog can be found in original post. Please, please, submit your feedback on this release. If anyone is having issues with their resolution, please follow the steps outlined in the original post so that I may fix things accordingly. 

Let me know how main-hand mode works for those of you that are using it.

----------


## Luppen

you rock!, works perfect!

----------


## d3pwn

> Updated to 3.0. 
> 
> Changelog can be found in original post. Please, please, submit your feedback on this release. If anyone is having issues with their resolution, please follow the steps outlined in the original post so that I may fix things accordingly. 
> 
> Let me know how main-hand mode works for those of you that are using it.


This is very awesome, great work!

I just wanted to report a bug. Or maybe I'm doing something wrong here. With the optional main hand mode activated, it switches to the proper weapon the first time, but it places my primary weapon into the slot next to it causing it not to be equipped when making the switch back to my main non-MF gear.

Screenshot to where exactly the bow goes:

----------


## who knows

> This is very awesome, great work!
> 
> I just wanted to report a bug. Or maybe I'm doing something wrong here. With the optional main hand mode activated, it switches to the proper weapon the first time, but it places my primary weapon into the slot next to it causing it not to be equipped when making the switch back to my main non-MF gear.
> 
> Screenshot to where exactly the bow goes:
> Attachment 7828


This is because of certain classes (like a Demon hunter, for example) that can't wear certain items in their offhands simultaneously, so it moves your gear-over. I'm not sure how to work-around this, but I know at least barbarians and monks can use the mode fine for now. It'll probably require more tweaks for other classes, and any tweaks (for example moving your gear back to their original spots) will slow-down the script (mouse dragging items) which may not be entirely enjoyable or "snappy" as it currently is.

----------


## lulwut75

Any plans to support windowed mode?

----------


## Techzilla

Thanks for the handy bot WK, it makes MF much easier.

I saw a couple of replies about the swap not working inside D3 but working on the desktop/browser. Running the swap program as administrator will solve this problem (and might be worth putting a line in the readme).

----------


## who knows

> Any plans to support windowed mode?


There is support for windowed mode.

If it doesn't work please follow the instructions in the original post on page 1 and submit a post with your resolution and a screenshot explaining where it doesn't work.





> Thanks for the handy bot WK, it makes MF much easier.
> 
> I saw a couple of replies about the swap not working inside D3 but working on the desktop/browser. Running the swap program as administrator will solve this problem (and might be worth putting a line in the readme).


Theres those moments where one goes, D'oh why didn't I think of that. This is one of them. Thanks for looking out.

----------


## buyingWARkey

Is this safe from warden/getting banned?

Edit: It works ****ing great, but crashes sometimes @ 1080p

----------


## who knows

> Is this safe from warden/getting banned?
> 
> Edit: It works ****ing great, but crashes sometimes @ 1080p


To your question:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2286012 ([FREE] WK's GEAR SWAP BOT)

As for crashing, do you get a pop-up that says it crashed, or is it just closing?

----------


## buyingWARkey

Thank you. And no, it doesnt give a crash-text. It just quits.
Found a 1277 bow "with" this  :Wink:

----------


## Mercutian

Ok updated to 3.0, but 1280x1024 still misses the first 2 slots for me and a ring. 

Hope the screenshot helps.

Forgot to mention 1280x960 works just fine for me, but I would like to stay in the higher res.

----------


## who knows

> Thank you. And no, it doesnt give a crash-text. It just quits.
> Found a 1277 bow "with" this


I've had a friend of mine report this, he seems to believe that its from exiting the current game you're in. 

Not sure what causes it.






> Ok updated to 3.0, but 1280x1024 still misses the first 2 slots for me and a ring. 
> 
> Hope the screenshot helps.
> 
> Forgot to mention 1280x960 works just fine for me, but I would like to stay in the higher res.



Thank you for this. This is exactly the type of post that is most helpful. I've redone 1280x1024. It'll be in version 4.0 (probably due out tomorrow or the next day).

*In other news...

Version 4.0 will support saved settings. 
*
You will be able to have your settings saved (your speeds, resolution, what custom keys, etc.) That will save between game sessions.

After that is complete, I hope to look for work-arounds for demon hunters...
...and in 5.0 add support for scripts that are completely independent of the main program.
So that they will be more easily modifiable for myself and users if you guys wish. 

(For example a couple pages back someone wanted support for the bottom-row, you could write where to click for that yourself!)

----------


## lulwut75

For windowed mode, it seems to always want the game to be in the upper right hand corner. If I move the window for example, it still hits the coords as if the window was in the upper right hand corner. It is also a few pixels off (1280x800), which I assume is because of the title bar for being in windowed mode. If I resize the window, this also messes it up - which I know really can't be helped. 

My main wish is that I can move the window, and have it realize the window was move and so adjust accordingly.

----------


## Sleena

Any chance of being able to change the binds?  :Big Grin: 

When I type, I often use numbers, and "0" just makes the bot quit  :Frown:

----------


## turlututu

awesome work perfectly ! thx man

----------


## who knows

> For windowed mode, it seems to always want the game to be in the upper right hand corner. If I move the window for example, it still hits the coords as if the window was in the upper right hand corner. It is also a few pixels off (1280x800), which I assume is because of the title bar for being in windowed mode. If I resize the window, this also messes it up - which I know really can't be helped. 
> 
> My main wish is that I can move the window, and have it realize the window was move and so adjust accordingly.


Windowed mode will cause it to be off slightly yes, by just a couple pixels, and unless the original coordinates were REALLY close to an edge, it shouldn't be a problem. (If it is, I need to redo that particular coordinate)

This isn't designed in the way you want it to be, and never will be. By resizing your game you're using a new resolution - the only way you can find a middle ground here is by having a large native resolution (For example 1680x1050) and then putting the game in windowed mode in the top left corner at something like 1024x720.

If 1280x800 isn't working in windowed mode just by default (the window being maximized) post a screenshot for me.





> Any chance of being able to change the binds? 
> 
> When I type, I often use numbers, and "0" just makes the bot quit


Rebinding *everything* maybe eventually. 
But in the mean time you have *TWO* options!
You can use the Permanent Disable button to permanently disable 0/6, or use auction house mode for a quick and easy toggle. Remember that the functionality of 0/6 are also tied to f3/f1 respectively.




> awesome work perfectly ! thx man


Thanks!

----------


## cooldude87

Thanks alot!! Works flawlessly.

----------


## who knows

> Thanks alot!! Works flawlessly.


Great to hear! 

Still working on the next update, unfortunately a family member came down with a very bad illness and I had to take them to the hospital yesterday.  :Frown:

----------


## bennzinn

Gj man, but this masterpiece need a little correction : 
1) Need to save chosen options. For now I need each time choose resolution, Legendary weapon button, Switch speed & so on. Just need "Save Profile" or in *.ini" or quite enough save to default *.exe file
2) After entering Auction House mode, it can't enter usual "farm" mode. So as for me "F4" is the same as "F3" with the difference with this prog in tray

----------


## who knows

> Gj man, but this masterpiece need a little correction : 
> 1) Need to save chosen options. For now I need each time choose resolution, Legendary weapon button, Switch speed & so on. Just need "Save Profile" or in *.ini" or quite enough save to default *.exe file
> 2) After entering Auction House mode, it can't enter usual "farm" mode. So as for me "F4" is the same as "F3" with the difference with this prog in tray


On the previous page I believe I mentioned I'm working on saving settings for the next release, I found it personally annoying so its a priority feature  :Smile: 
I don't quite understand the second issue though, in auction house mode all the keys are unresponsive except for + or F4 which turns the mode off. Perhaps I'm misunderstanding.

----------


## firamas

> I will take a second-pass over this resolution, thanks.
> 
> Edit: I couldn't reproduce this issue. Please post a screenshot of your inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> Err..I would love to add your resolution but you gave me the resized picture (unusable) and then a picture of your main menu full-size. Need one of your inventory full size.


I was about to post my 2560x1600 (can't wait for this to be added!), and then I saw this guy's post. Here's my fullscreen-windowed inventory with everything configured:

https://i.imgur.com/zRDar.jpg

----------


## who knows

> I was about to post my 2560x1600 (can't wait for this to be added!), and then I saw this guy's post. Here's my fullscreen-windowed inventory with everything configured:
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/zRDar.jpg


Excellent man. This is what I can use, thanks for following the directions. I'll be sure to add it in for the next release!

----------


## who knows

Alright! So after working on this for most of today, I present you guys version 4.0!

(Will update main post in a minute or two with the new version!)

I'm very proud of this version, and I really do hope everything works well. 

Version 4.0:

Added support for 2560x1600.Added support for saving and loading personal settings to a file.Added a menu UI.
Added an "About" ui.Added an optional setting, Beep on AH mode.
This creates a noise when AH mode is activated/deactivated, it is located in the menu.Removed close button from main UI.
Close button moved to menu UI.Redid 1280x1024 based on feedback.Added slight random delay, improving response by 33 ms (best case) or lowering response by 13 ms (worst case).Cleaned up some code, redesigned code-related stuff for easier future development.Modified 0/6 permanent button's text to be clearer.

----------


## Kilise

Keeps getting better and better, I need to test out the 1600x900 now!

----------


## who knows

> Like what you have done with it so far. I use it, and it works wonderfully . Thanks! +rep to ya.
> 
> OT:
> 
> Did you look to my bastbot script for your settings saving? It looks very similar .


Actually took a look at Untz (SWTOR) from about 3 days ago and then I checked your source out yesterday, I liked the formatting you used so I had to clone it  :Smile: 



> Keeps getting better and better, I need to test out the 1600x900 now!


I don't think that particular square will work, it probably wont at least. ( I didn't change anything) do try running the program as administrator though.

----------


## jackjack0403

I have an issue with 1366x768 (16x9 wide-screen) full-screen mode, one of my rind and the weapon are not switching. Nevertheless, I love your program  :Smile: .
Here's my inventory slot: 
<http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/screenshot006got.jpg/>

----------


## Kilise

Still having the same issue with what I PM'd you the other day. 1600x900 Res. Here's a screenshot. It's not transferring my Leggings in this screenshot. https://i.imgur.com/ZMpoU.jpg

It's just not clicking that spot.

----------


## who knows

> I have an issue with 1366x768 (16x9 wide-screen) full-screen mode, one of my rind and the weapon are not switching. Nevertheless, I love your program .
> Here's my inventory slot: 
> <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/screenshot006got.jpg/>


Thanks for this, I will examine it tomorrow and if I can reproduce the issue I will update the bot tomorrow with a quick patch.



> Still having the same issue with what I PM'd you the other day. 1600x900 Res. Here's a screenshot. It's not transferring my Leggings in this screenshot. https://i.imgur.com/ZMpoU.jpg
> 
> It's just not clicking that spot.


New tristram does look lovely this time of year. Especially when you're unprepared with zero potions! You may want to open your bags though  :Wink:

----------


## Specster

works great, I had some problems but changed res and works 100% great

----------


## sl350

Fantastic! 4.0 worked flawlessly  :Smile:  Tyvm

----------


## firamas

2560x1600 is working great (thanks WK!)

One complaint/question: Why is it casting my right-click ability at the end of every swap? I don't have anything re-bound that would be forcing this. The open/close/swap functionality works fine, I just don't want it to fire off a random ability at the end of the sequence. It's moving the cursor back to a "neutral" position just off to the left of where my inventory would have been, and then casting.

----------


## Kilise

lol, I was half asleep when I was doing that. girlfriend keeping me up at night >,< and all my pots are stashed, everyone knows demon hunters get 1 shot anyway. https://i.imgur.com/6luYB.jpg better picture Pants slot wasn't working.

----------


## who knows

> works great, I had some problems but changed res and works 100% great


Which resolution did you have problems with?



> Fantastic! 4.0 worked flawlessly  Tyvm


Good to hear!



> 2560x1600 is working great (thanks WK!)
> 
> One complaint/question: Why is it casting my right-click ability at the end of every swap? I don't have anything re-bound that would be forcing this. The open/close/swap functionality works fine, I just don't want it to fire off a random ability at the end of the sequence. It's moving the cursor back to a "neutral" position just off to the left of where my inventory would have been, and then casting.


Oh!
I was able to reproduce this issue (not live testing but by checking the coordinates).
I see the mistake I made, the last inventory slot (The shield, in my picture included in the file) is in the wrong coordinate, which is why you're seeing that happen, which also means the last item slot in the first 2 rows is not switching.




> lol, I was half asleep when I was doing that. girlfriend keeping me up at night >,< and all my pots are stashed, everyone knows demon hunters get 1 shot anyway. https://i.imgur.com/6luYB.jpg better picture Pants slot wasn't working.

----------


## Calbearz

Cool looking program, but on my computer it seems like it is left clicking each gear item. It just shuffles them around rather than equipping like a right click does. 

Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------


## darkriderking

Speed is kinda slow, not very viable for me on siegebreaker =/ tried to change speed to 27, fullscreen 1680x1050.

----------


## who knows

> Cool looking program, but on my computer it seems like it is left clicking each gear item. It just shuffles them around rather than equipping like a right click does. 
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks!


My only idea is that you have switched Windows' defaults for a right click. (Perhaps left hand mode?)




> Speed is kinda slow, not very viable for me on siegebreaker =/ tried to change speed to 27, fullscreen 1680x1050.


Read the label that is to the RIGHT of the selection.
0-9 = Faster than normal clicking speeds. 
10 = normal.
10+ slower than normal. You put it on 27.

----------


## JamesC

On 1600x900 The main hand weapon click is a little off to the left and doesn't quite hit the weapon. Is there any way I can modify it?

----------


## Calbearz

Who Knows, you are correct I am left handed. If I turn off Switch primary secondery buttons in mouse settings you program works great!

Any chance you could add a lefty button to change what button click it uses? Or send me a copy of the source and I can change it? From the script code I have been looking at it should be a fairly simple change.

Thanks

----------


## and1mixtape

Working nice! ty

----------


## who knows

> On 1600x900 The main hand weapon click is a little off to the left and doesn't quite hit the weapon. Is there any way I can modify it?


I will check this issue when I get back home, thanks for reporting it. If you see this before I add an edit, please state if you were in windowed mode or not.



> Who Knows, you are correct I am left handed. If I turn off Switch primary secondery buttons in mouse settings you program works great!
> 
> Any chance you could add a lefty button to change what button click it uses? Or send me a copy of the source and I can change it? From the script code I have been looking at it should be a fairly simple change.
> 
> Thanks


Luckily I had only taken a look at the library a couple days ago and had it fresh in mind:

Function MouseClick


I'm pretty sure the issue is because the program is hard coded for clicks as "left" rather than "primary" I'll change the clicks to "primary" for 4.1. 

The thought honestly crossed my mind a couple days ago, but I thought it would really be irrelevant, I didn't realize there was *anyone* out there who used swapped presses  :Wink: .



> Working nice! ty


You're welcome, feel free to place any feedback.

----------


## Calbearz

Thank you in advance for making a fix. You may find this funny but as a lefty I use a lefty mouse by razor, but I use the mouse button swap because i used right handed mice for so long I leff click with the left button, unlike most left handed people would.

Crazy, Any ETA for 4.1?

Thanks

----------


## BipolarBearr

I set it to 1 accidentally. LOL! It was retarded fast. I'm sure if you keep it up at 1 you're bound to get banned. If you have the time you should incorporate small random variations in the intervals  :Smile: 

Less likely to get banned yea? I hear warden looks for clicks or actions that happen identically every time

----------


## who knows

> Thank you in advance for making a fix. You may find this funny but as a lefty I use a lefty mouse by razor, but I use the mouse button swap because i used right handed mice for so long I leff click with the left button, unlike most left handed people would.
> 
> Crazy, Any ETA for 4.1?
> 
> Thanks


4.1 is tonight. I'm finally home and going through the backlog of stuff from the previous page. I actually can't figure out how you got the 2560x1600 res to work, I forgot to actually add it to the drop-down menu. I think it still works if you manually typed it in your config file, but *shrug*.




> I set it to 1 accidentally. LOL! It was retarded fast. I'm sure if you keep it up at 1 you're bound to get banned. If you have the time you should incorporate small random variations in the intervals 
> 
> Less likely to get banned yea? I hear warden looks for clicks or actions that happen identically every time


Good Suggestion.

----------


## who knows

> I have an issue with 1366x768 (16x9 wide-screen) full-screen mode, one of my rind and the weapon are not switching. Nevertheless, I love your program .
> Here's my inventory slot: 
> <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/846/screenshot006got.jpg/>


Update on this: I couldn't reproduce your issue due to that picture being resized.  :Frown:  

However, I tried running at 1366x768 - Fullscreen Windowed performed perfectly.
Windowed didn't. I'm modifying the 1366x768 slightly to hopefully make Windowed work properly (but not break FullScreen at the same time)

Edit, Update: Got it fixed. Took a bit of trial and error.  :Smile:

----------


## thorsmight22

Hey guys, first time doing something like this. Is this actually bannable/detectable by Blizzard? I would love something like this to quickly switch my gear but IMO its not worth it even if I have a small chance at getting banned for it. Thanks

----------


## jackjack0403

> Update on this: I couldn't reproduce your issue due to that picture being resized.  
> 
> However, I tried running at 1366x768 - Fullscreen Windowed performed perfectly.
> Windowed didn't. I'm modifying the 1366x768 slightly to hopefully make Windowed work properly (but not break FullScreen at the same time)
> 
> Edit, Update: Got it fixed. Took a bit of trial and error.


Sorry mate, thanks you for your effort.
here is an image w/o resizing (1366x768 -16:9 widescreen, fullscreen mode)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting

----------


## Zodd1888

I attempted to use this program and I can't seem to figure it out. I downloaded and placed the program on my desktop and ran it when I was already logged into Diablo. I have all my items in the correct spot but nothing is switching when I hit F6. Any ideas?

----------


## Calbearz

try hitting F1?

----------


## sarastrasza

_It seems no matter what key I set as "close all windows" it still uses spacebar! other than that, this works great. on 1920x1080 if it makes any difference._

entering the hotkey from the config instead fixed this, however it doesnt close the inventory after changing. 

Incase someone has a gearpiece they dont want swapped, put an item that doesnt do anything on right click in that slot, then you wont accidentally swap on items you may have looted.

----------


## who knows

> Hey guys, first time doing something like this. Is this actually bannable/detectable by Blizzard? I would love something like this to quickly switch my gear but IMO its not worth it even if I have a small chance at getting banned for it. Thanks


Look through my earlier post here:
http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/diab...ml#post2286012 ([FREE] WK's GEAR SWAP BOT)



> Sorry mate, thanks you for your effort.
> here is an image w/o resizing (1366x768 -16:9 widescreen, fullscreen mode)
> 
> ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


Thanks for the pic. Everything in it matches up to my modification earlier, except for the first column its waaaaay off (first item on the left), were those clicking for you in 4.0? I'm not sure whats going on there...I'll have to take a look, and if worse comes to worse I'll just release with two settings for that particular resolution.




> I attempted to use this program and I can't seem to figure it out. I downloaded and placed the program on my desktop and ran it when I was already logged into Diablo. I have all my items in the correct spot but nothing is switching when I hit F6. Any ideas?


+



> try hitting F1?


Seriously laughing out loud right now. Thanks. 

No but really Zodd the keybind is F1, OR number 6. Not F6. 



> _It seems no matter what key I set as "close all windows" it still uses spacebar! other than that, this works great. on 1920x1080 if it makes any difference._
> 
> entering the hotkey from the config instead fixed this, however it doesnt close the inventory after changing


I just caught two bugs with this feature, thanks for notifying me. 

Existing issues fixed in relation to what you're bringing up (4.1):
When gear swapping all open windows now properly close if keybinding was set to something other than SPACE.Close all window keybinding should now properly run at the end of a gear swap.

----------


## sarastrasza

Thanks! another thing, I play a Demon hunter and when I want to include the legendary in the swap and my inventory is filled with other items it wont work properly because you cant have a bow and a shield, or a spear and a quiver at the same time, my solution is to first swap on a 1hand xbow then the shield and then the spear. This also means if i want to use this to swap my normal gear on I need to run the loop in reverse

----------


## jackjack0403

For the 1366x768 (16:9 widescreen) fullscreen, I was using 1 for switching and delay and i chose the 1366x768 (same with 1360x768 mode). It never switched on my primary ring and the weapon. The cursor for the weapon is a bit to the left like out of the inventory box. Also, sometimes my shield is not switched not for 20% of the time. Nevertheless, your program has helped me a lot. 
Thank you for your time and understanding  :Smile:

----------


## pupser

Hi, thanks! It works really great. But is there an option to edit your code? Maybe you could upload the code files. I would like to delete the slot for the main hand weapon.

//EDIT
oh i found the option to disable it  :Smile:

----------


## don4prez

could you make a version that supports 1152x864 fullscreen?

----------


## Lawlietx

Im not sure about this, is this actually AutoIT?

The other thing is, can someone give me some number on getting banned with AutoIT?
Since its not rewriting client files, my suggestion is that you only can get banned when blizz is watching you or someone reports you right?

And the other thing, the option to chose the speed of equip changing, is it in terms of safety of detecting or just hardware?

----------


## lilj0nyeah

I use a razer left-handed deathadder mouse with the windows option of switch primary and secondary mouse buttons. Is there anyway you can implement an option or make it work with my mouse buttons switched? It works perfect if I turn off the buttons in the windows options but then my muscle memory gets screwed up and I end up hitting the wrong mouse buttons in game.

----------


## who knows

> Thanks! another thing, I play a Demon hunter and when I want to include the legendary in the swap and my inventory is filled with other items it wont work properly because you cant have a bow and a shield, or a spear and a quiver at the same time, my solution is to first swap on a 1hand xbow then the shield and then the spear. This also means if i want to use this to swap my normal gear on I need to run the loop in reverse


Yeah demon hunters are funky due to their inability to wear 1 handers in their off hand. I want to make a special option for them eventually.



> For the 1366x768 (16:9 widescreen) fullscreen, I was using 1 for switching and delay and i chose the 1366x768 (same with 1360x768 mode). It never switched on my primary ring and the weapon. The cursor for the weapon is a bit to the left like out of the inventory box. Also, sometimes my shield is not switched not for 20% of the time. Nevertheless, your program has helped me a lot. 
> Thank you for your time and understanding


Thanks for your explanation, it'll help me out in getting that resolution to work better.



> Hi, thanks! It works really great. But is there an option to edit your code? Maybe you could upload the code files. I would like to delete the slot for the main hand weapon.
> 
> //EDIT
> oh i found the option to disable it


Good, glad to hear you figured it out!




> could you make a version that supports 1152x864 fullscreen?


Yes, I can. Its the only resolution I left out that my monitor supports.



> Im not sure about this, is this actually AutoIT?
> 
> The other thing is, can someone give me some number on getting banned with AutoIT?
> Since its not rewriting client files, my suggestion is that you only can get banned when blizz is watching you or someone reports you right?
> 
> And the other thing, the option to chose the speed of equip changing, is it in terms of safety of detecting or just hardware?


Yes, this is autoit. Its just designed really well with a lot of polish.
If you don't want to get "banned" I suggest not using 0-4. These numbers are close to being inhumanly possible. There is no hooking or injecting or memory addresss modifying, so the only way to be banned is from a report. But people can do the same thing this program does with Logitech GamePanel software or Razr naga (or similar) driver software.

The speed of equip changing is for both.




> I use a razer left-handed deathadder mouse with the windows option of switch primary and secondary mouse buttons. Is there anyway you can implement an option or make it work with my mouse buttons switched? It works perfect if I turn off the buttons in the windows options but then my muscle memory gets screwed up and I end up hitting the wrong mouse buttons in game.


Yes this is already addressed in the next update. (read the previous couple pages if you're interested in the discussion)

----------


## don4prez

> Yeah demon hunters are funky due to their inability to wear 1 handers in their off hand. I want to make a special option for them eventually.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your explanation, it'll help me out in getting that resolution to work better.
> 
> Good, glad to hear you figured it out!
> 
> 
> Yes, I can. Its the only resolution I left out that my monitor supports.
> ...


thanks a bunch!

so is using this on a demon hunter a bit funky?/is it possible to have it switch everything except for weapon/shield?

----------


## DexeN

Very nice +rep !

----------


## who knows

> thanks a bunch!
> 
> so is using this on a demon hunter a bit funky?/is it possible to have it switch everything except for weapon/shield?


Note: Since I actually play a demon hunter very frequently I can comment on the functionality when used with it:

1.Everything in the first row will swap 100% of the time, except the offhand (A shield or quiver) when Legendary/Main Hand is turned on.
If you have a bow it will move it to the second slot in the second row (next to your legendary) causing certain items (your offhand/quiver/mainhand) getting swapped between your offhand, legendary slot, and the slot next to the legendary inside the inventory

I created a work-around for this, (drags the weapon to another slot when it gets moved) but its not consistent nor stable enough to warrant a release, and I'm not ready to go back to trying to fix this issue quite yet. (Theres other features I want to implement first)

Its not a high priority issue either considering Demon Hunters can't use pretty much any of their skills with a non-bow equipped in their main hand, theres very few cases where you can swap to a MF main hand effectively (chests or coordinated killing)

Tl;dr: If you use legendary mode with a demon hunter _you're gonna have a bad time_. At worst you'll have to manually swap your weapons back and forth, at best just don't use legendary mode with a demon hunter. Demon hunters work 100% fine without legendary turned on.



> Very nice +rep !


Appreciate it. The amount of work put into this is totaling over 150 hours, every bit of appreciation makes me very happy and keeps me motivated.

----------


## don4prez

> Note: Since I actually play a demon hunter very frequently I can comment on the functionality when used with it:
> 
> 1.Everything in the first row will swap 100% of the time, except the offhand (A shield or quiver) when Legendary/Main Hand is turned on.
> If you have a bow it will move it to the second slot in the second row (next to your legendary) causing certain items (your offhand/quiver/mainhand) getting swapped between your offhand, legendary slot, and the slot next to the legendary inside the inventory
> 
> I created a work-around for this, (drags the weapon to another slot when it gets moved) but its not consistent nor stable enough to warrant a release, and I'm not ready to go back to trying to fix this issue quite yet. (Theres other features I want to implement first)
> 
> Its not a high priority issue either considering Demon Hunters can't use pretty much any of their skills with a non-bow equipped in their main hand, theres very few cases where you can swap to a MF main hand effectively (chests or coordinated killing)
> 
> ...


awesome!  :Smile: 

thanks for clearing everything up for me, continue the amazing work!

very much excited to use this when my resolution is supported.

----------


## thorsmight22

> Since there are two questions, let me answer them individually:
> 
> With an update to warden, it can scan your open processes (or, it used to back in the BNET 1 days) and finding the exe name of this file is easily possible.
> If you want to avoid this particular situation, rename the exe to anything else - the program will still work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *In other news, 2.2 will be out tonight.*


You speak of renaming the exe to anything else, I dont really understand what you mean by this. You already helped me once, would appreciate if you helped me again. I don't know how to rename the file, or what to rename it to, a specific example would be great about what file to name it to. Thanks bud

----------


## akiba

Awesome work, thank you man! 

+rep

----------


## who knows

> You speak of renaming the exe to anything else, I dont really understand what you mean by this. You already helped me once, would appreciate if you helped me again. I don't know how to rename the file, or what to rename it to, a specific example would be great about what file to name it to. Thanks bud


Right click the exe (The blue icon) and choose Rename then type whatever you want.



> Awesome work, thank you man! 
> 
> +rep


Thanks!!

----------


## Kilise

Gave you 4 rep btw, =P Just lemme know if you get that thing I told you about fixed with the 1600x900 and that one slot.

----------


## I3ig Al

Hey WK just wanted to drop in and say thanks a ton, this has really helped me progress into Inferno. Prior to this tool I was using a combo MF and dps set that was mediocre at both, now I have a dedicated surv/dps set that is much better, and I can still get my MF on.

The only thing I can suggest is something you already have planned, custom slot locations. I prefer to have all my gear in the bottom right, to keep it separated from incoming loot.

I have a mouse XY coordinate tool that tells me where my cursor is, and technically could hack in the changes, but I think I will just wait patiently for your 5.0  :Wink: 

Thanks again for this awesome tool!

----------


## who knows

> Gave you 4 rep btw, =P Just lemme know if you get that thing I told you about fixed with the 1600x900 and that one slot.


So nice of you :P I'll try to work on the issue soon. I'm thinking maybe just an option to check under settings that'll click that slot independently.



> Hey WK just wanted to drop in and say thanks a ton, this has really helped me progress into Inferno. Prior to this tool I was using a combo MF and dps set that was mediocre at both, now I have a dedicated surv/dps set that is much better, and I can still get my MF on.
> 
> The only thing I can suggest is something you already have planned, custom slot locations. I prefer to have all my gear in the bottom right, to keep it separated from incoming loot.
> 
> I have a mouse XY coordinate tool that tells me where my cursor is, and technically could hack in the changes, but I think I will just wait patiently for your 5.0 
> 
> Thanks again for this awesome tool!


You're free to do so. I'm sorta half way through working on a test case for custom positions, but it's kinda out of the scope of a quick release (within the week) so I'd suggest doing it until I can get to the feature.

---
I'm working on some code that'll allow the program to load the coordinates from script files, allowing user-changes without updates, and technically would allow users to change WHERE the bot clicks completely. (So if you like the top row, the middle row, or the bottom) you'd have to find the coordinates yourself, either using a tool or pasting a screenshot into paint and looking at the coordinate of your mouse, but either way; yeah. 
The only issue I'm currently running into is trying to get my string comparison function to work properly so it'll parse the coordinates properly.

This test code I'm working on is in tandem with a new app I'm writing (I've written a pretty extensive library of functions for it already) that will allow players to write their own bots. Its pretty far off (At least 2-4 weeks of development)

----------


## jereminion

in my opinion, i thought it was dangerous to do 0/1 for the timer at first, but remembered people are using macro mouses that let them just drag over all their MF gear and it does the same effect. the difference is that this autoit always clicks in the same spot for each item which makes it look automated. i would suggest adding random pixel locations on the item slots to make it look like mouse macros  :Smile: 


also is it possible to change the 0 for closing the bot? i use 0 a lot when chatting so i often close the bot accidentally and dont know wtf happened. i would change it to the fully customizable button or f2 or something

----------


## who knows

> in my opinion, i thought it was dangerous to do 0/1 for the timer at first, but remembered people are using macro mouses that let them just drag over all their MF gear and it does the same effect. the difference is that this autoit always clicks in the same spot for each item which makes it look automated. i would suggest adding random pixel locations on the item slots to make it look like mouse macros 
> 
> 
> also is it possible to change the 0 for closing the bot? i use 0 a lot when chatting so i often close the bot accidentally and dont know wtf happened. i would change it to the fully customizable button or f2 or something


Randomization on the list, one resolution currently features it. 

You have two options for the hotkey of 0:

1.Click the permanent disable button, that way 0/6 will never work.
2.Hit the plus key to disable all keybindings when you wish to type, etc.
3.As an aside; F3 is the same functionality of 0.

----------


## jereminion

> Randomization on the list, one resolution currently features it. 
> 
> You have two options for the hotkey of 0:
> 
> 1.Click the permanent disable button, that way 0/6 will never work.
> 2.Hit the plus key to disable all keybindings when you wish to type, etc.
> 3.As an aside; F3 is the same functionality of 0.


oh ok cool

another suggestion would be to save the current mouse location when you press 6 so when its done, it will go back to that location, or the center of the screen. i always have to yank the mouse from the right when facing elites  :Smile:

----------


## who knows

> oh ok cool
> 
> another suggestion would be to save the current mouse location when you press 6 so when its done, it will go back to that location, or the center of the screen. i always have to yank the mouse from the right when facing elites


This is actually the best suggestion I've _ever_ seen, completely rep worthy. Will add FOR SURE.

----------


## pyteliten

My friend used this, he's now banned so be careful guys.. He's on America, only used this thing

----------


## haobui

> My friend used this, he's now banned so be careful guys.. He's on America, only used this thing


Really? You could get banned for just using this program. this sucks

----------


## I3ig Al

> This is actually the best suggestion I've _ever_ seen, completely rep worthy. Will add FOR SURE.



I was just coming here from a butcher run to suggest this lol, tried switching at 10% and the mouse being on the right side of the screen made me run into a patch of fire and die ;( hope it makes it into 5.0, and I would suggest just resetting mouse to the center of the screen, simpler that way.

----------


## thorsmight22

I like this a lot, but through my use, I have one recommendation for improvement. After hitting 6, and the bot going through its phase of clicking, it would be nice to have it have the mouse snap back to the center of the screen, as it stays in the last spot that you clicked. Nothing major but still something none the less

----------


## holyshadow

> I was just coming here from a butcher run to suggest this lol, tried switching at 10% and the mouse being on the right side of the screen made me run into a patch of fire and die ;( hope it makes it into 5.0, and I would suggest just resetting mouse to the center of the screen, simpler that way.


Best way, infact, is to pathfind on the edge of the screen, as soon your hero start moving push F1 and *don't freakin move your mouse till inventory get autoclosed!*


Apart that, HUGE thank you WK! Delightful simplicity and efficiency.

----------


## who knows

> My friend used this, he's now banned so be careful guys.. He's on America, only used this thing


Unlikely. He probably did exploits (the crafting duplication or the auction house, or used one of the hacks.)



> Really? You could get banned for just using this program. this sucks


Unlikely. 



> I was just coming here from a butcher run to suggest this lol, tried switching at 10% and the mouse being on the right side of the screen made me run into a patch of fire and die ;( hope it makes it into 5.0, and I would suggest just resetting mouse to the center of the screen, simpler that way.


It will most certainly make it into 5.0. I'll be adding this feature today when I get back to my computer in a couple hours.




> I like this a lot, but through my use, I have one recommendation for improvement. After hitting 6, and the bot going through its phase of clicking, it would be nice to have it have the mouse snap back to the center of the screen, as it stays in the last spot that you clicked. Nothing major but still something none the less


The group think is strong with this thread.



> Best way, infact, is to pathfind on the edge of the screen, as soon your hero start moving push F1 and *don't freakin move your mouse till inventory get autoclosed!*
> Apart that, HUGE thank you WK! Delightful simplicity and efficiency.



I do this personally. Like if Im running away from an elite I'll click a corner and have my char start running let it swap then go back to fighting  :Smile:  

And its true, if you move your mouse during the swap it can ruin the swap. 

Actually, I'm going to add in a block input option (with default of on) so that you can't move your mouse during the swap process. Thanks for the inspiration :P

Oh, and you're very welcome.


*Other news:



5.0 is coming along really nicely!

I've finished the reading from a file, and have transferred all the different resolutions to their respective files. I've updated and modified the program to run via these files, and from what I can tell, the feature is working 100% accurately (as if nothing was ever changed, as if the coordinates were still hard-coded).

I also have many other functionality changes already completed, and numerous bug fixes, both large and small. This release is turning out to be bigger than 4.0 :P

One thing wont make it, which is a fix for demon hunters using legendary mode, sorry guys.

I will also add in the aforementioned changes, blocking input and returning your mouse to its original position. Depending on how long these two features take, 5.0 should be out tonight or tomorrow.
*

----------


## don4prez

looking forward to 5.0!

crossing my fingers that the resolution i mentioned is now supported!

----------


## cricque

Some other suggestions, the applications is nice

- add a variable interval for clicking like 1 time it does add 0.4 the other time 0.5  :Smile: 
- click like 1 pixel above, 1 pixel more to the right on each sequence of clicks, abit random 1 or 2 more to the left, 1 or 2 more to the right, doesnt have to be all the time a combo of right/left/top/bottom
- make the application title have like a list of strings like 15000 of them (scanning for applicatoin title is usefull). And put them encrypted inside your exe
- make the buttons configurable, so you can choose other buttons then 0, 6 , Esc

But great application

----------


## samkz

Version 4: Added support for 2560x1600.

I don't see this in the Select Resolution dropdown. Is this because it need testing?
I'm guessing adding this to the config.ini will be sufficient? (on program load it states that the Resolution is 2560x 1600 and it is in the dropdown now, however not highlighted.

----------


## who knows

> looking forward to 5.0!
> 
> crossing my fingers that the resolution i mentioned is now supported!


I will try! 



> Some other suggestions, the applications is nice
> 
> - add a variable interval for clicking like 1 time it does add 0.4 the other time 0.5 
> - click like 1 pixel above, 1 pixel more to the right on each sequence of clicks, abit random 1 or 2 more to the left, 1 or 2 more to the right, doesnt have to be all the time a combo of right/left/top/bottom
> - make the application title have like a list of strings like 15000 of them (scanning for applicatoin title is usefull). And put them encrypted inside your exe
> - make the buttons configurable, so you can choose other buttons then 0, 6 , Esc
> 
> But great application


Good suggestions. These were pretty much all on the dartboard of things to get around to.



> Version 4: Added support for 2560x1600.
> 
> I don't see this in the Select Resolution dropdown. Is this because it need testing?
> I'm guessing adding this to the config.ini will be sufficient? (on program load it states that the Resolution is 2560x 1600 and it is in the dropdown now, however not highlighted.


Technically its a bug; I omitted it from the default UI selections. You can work-around this by typing that resolution into the config and picking it. Don't worry though this is already fixed for my next release.

----------


## pr0ph3t-

amazing bot wk, thank you.

----------


## Moonwalkr

Thanks for this very useful script, WK. I do have a problem with mine, though. I'm using 1600x900 and it will not swap the 7th item (the last big item just to the left of the ring/belt). It mouses over the item but never 'clicks' on it. Also occasionally when I first hit the macro it will 'fire' off my RMB, so I shoot off my Nether Tentacles when I hit F1. Is that the missing click??

Otherwise things work great!

----------


## who knows

> amazing bot wk, thank you.


You're very welcome.



> Thanks for this very useful script, WK. I do have a problem with mine, though. I'm using 1600x900 and it will not swap the 7th item (the last big item just to the left of the ring/belt). It mouses over the item but never 'clicks' on it. Also occasionally when I first hit the macro it will 'fire' off my RMB, so I shoot off my Nether Tentacles when I hit F1. Is that the missing click??
> 
> Otherwise things work great!


I've had two other users report this issue, and heres the story:

Short story: I've redone the coordinates (check my post above or on the previous page, whereever it is where I talk about 5.0's progress.)

Long story: Two users have already reported this issue, and I've quadruple checked it, and it works on my end. Your description is the first to note about that unusual click, though. Unfortunately, I can't add a fix for this issue because of the entire change to the system; we have to see with the new code if its still an issue or not. Basically if its still an issue post script changes, (5.0's release) then I'll look into it again. Thanks for the really good description none the less.

*Other news: 5.0's progress:*

Finished mouse positioning feature. Its pretty nifty, imo! Took a bit of work and experimentation because I wanted to try out a new gui feature for it. Going to be working on block input option next here, then finally add in that 11##, ### resolution that I omitted. After that I'll double check the last couple pages here and see if there was any burning issue I want to work in before release. Essentially 5.0 should be out today.

----------


## who knows

5.0 is out! Edit: Updated original post!

Here's the changelog!

*5.0:

**Functionality:
*
Added Support for *1152x864 resolution.*Added a *new feature, Block Input.* This allows the user to be unable to interrupt the gear swap.
Due to Block Input, the program now requires to be _ran as administrator._ Added a *new feature, Mouse Positioning*. This has two modes: Classic, and Last Positioning.
Mouse Positioning allows the user to choose if they want their mouse to stay at the last known positioning prior to gear swapping (Last Positioning), or not (Classic) *Reduced time* til closing inventory after a swap by _150ms_ (best case) or _100 ms_ (worst case).*Gear Swap will now read scripts placed within a folder* (the default is /scripts, this is user-configurable in the config.ini).
Any scripts added will need to be added to the "resolutions" text file. (the name of this file is also user-configurable in the config.ini).There is an example script to help users understand what each line of coordinates means.You may also reload scripts by pressing the _new reload button_ located in the menu. 


Changed the click design to be of Windows' "secondary" function (typically a "right" click of the mouse).
This means If you swap the left/right clicks in Windows, the bot will still click properly. Added menu UI option to configure the on-startup prompt or not. (This was manually changeable in the config in 4.0)Added a label listing your desktop's resolution for easy reference, can be refreshed via settings.SPACE keybinding is now listed as {SPACE}, functionality remains unchanged, purely visual and for code purposes.Changed random delay for alt weapon (off-hands), this improves responsiveness by _9 ms_ (best case) or _0 ms_ (worst case) from previous versions. 

*Bug Fixes:*
Alt weapon slot should click in 2560x1600.Added 2560x1600 to the UI drop-down.Modified 1366x768 to support Windowed mode.When gear swapping all open windows now properly close if keybinding was set to something other than SPACE.Close all window keybinding should now properly run at the end of a gear swap.

----------


## vords1

I'm probably not being patient enough, but anyway:
you updated the first post with the notes, but there is no V5 file linked?

edit: right, see.. not patient enough. Thanks!

----------


## who knows

> I'm probably not being patient enough, but anyway:
> you updated the first post with the notes, but there is no V5 file linked?


Takes awhile for me to update the original post with the new information :P 

I also had to pack the files!

Its posted now, give it a try!

----------


## jokerwins44

can i use this on my iMac or macbook? cause its not working right now

----------


## Kilise

Still haven't gotten that problem fixed with the 1600x900 res where it doesn't click the one slot next to the amulet/ring things =\ gj with all the features, but it'd be nice not to manually have to click that with every swap as wel

----------


## holyshadow

With the first approach to 5.0 (delicious) I got Set Helm and Legendary shoulders in 1 pony run  :Smile: 
Lucky edition!

----------


## don4prez

1152x864 seems a little off, it misses the first two clicks

----------


## pr0ph3t-

How likely is it I will get banned if I set the delay to 0 ms and switch speed to 0?

The only thing they can detect now is fast clicks in a row that are exactly on the same position, I think? is there a way to random the location it clicks every time just to make it safer?

----------


## conanlibrarian

Any chance for 1440p support?  :Smile: 

I run 2560x1440 fullscreen windowed.

Cheers

----------


## iodizedsalt

Great program... I'm also looking for a 2560x1440 fullscreen (not windowed) support.
I attached a screenshot as per your instruction.

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2231016/Screenshot001.jpg

Keep up the good work.

----------


## user111

great work thanks for sharing.

i use in 1366*768 resolution but 5 column doesn't work i try to switch in script changing coordinates and refreshing resolutions and starting bot again but i didn't do anything.

i try in fullscreen and windowed fullsc.

----------


## who knows

> Still haven't gotten that problem fixed with the 1600x900 res where it doesn't click the one slot next to the amulet/ring things =\ gj with all the features, but it'd be nice not to manually have to click that with every swap as wel


Alright I'll look into a fix for the next v. Alternatively, try to change that coordinate to another one in the 1600x900 file and see what happens.



> With the first approach to 5.0 (delicious) I got Set Helm and Legendary shoulders in 1 pony run 
> Lucky edition!


Rock on man.



> 1152x864 seems a little off, it misses the first two clicks


Post a screenshot of your inventory please.



> How likely is it I will get banned if I set the delay to 0 ms and switch speed to 0?
> 
> The only thing they can detect now is fast clicks in a row that are exactly on the same position, I think? is there a way to random the location it clicks every time just to make it safer?


Eventually I'll add randomization.




> Any chance for 1440p support? 
> 
> I run 2560x1440 fullscreen windowed.
> 
> Cheers


need a...oh look iodized beat you to it.



> Great program... I'm also looking for a 2560x1440 fullscreen (not windowed) support.
> I attached a screenshot as per your instruction.
> 
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2231016/Screenshot001.jpg
> 
> Keep up the good work.


For the two of you you'll be my beta testers: Follow these instructions:

At the bottom of this post download the resolutions and 2560x1440 files.Put both files into your scripts/ folder. Replace the resolutions with this new one.Load up the program, try out the 2560x1440 resolution.Report back on it for me. 




> great work thanks for sharing.
> 
> i use in 1366*768 resolution but 5 column doesn't work i try to switch in script changing coordinates and refreshing resolutions and starting bot again but i didn't do anything.
> 
> i try in fullscreen and windowed fullsc.


Replace your existing 1366x768 with the one attached in this post. Let me know if it works for you.


*Hopefully these adjustments will work, if so I'll include them in 5.1.*

----------


## user111

> Alright I'll look into a fix for the next v. Alternatively, try to change that coordinate to another one in the 1600x900 file and see what happens.
> 
> 
> Rock on man.
> 
> 
> Post a screenshot of your inventory please.
> 
> Eventually I'll add randomization.
> ...




thanks for quick reply 

i tried new 1366x768 now it chances 5. column but not 4.

if you need pic i will send to you

----------


## user111

> great work thanks for sharing.
> 
> i use in 1366*768 resolution but 5 column doesn't work i try to switch in script changing coordinates and refreshing resolutions and starting bot again but i didn't do anything.
> 
> i try in fullscreen and windowed fullsc.


i tried with these coordinates it works for me thanks to you

1015, 448
1051, 448
1089, 448
1120, 448
1159, 448
1179, 448
1219, 448
1257, 440
1257, 472
1291, 440
1291, 472
1332, 457
994, 521

----------


## who knows

> i tried with these coordinates it works for me thanks to you
> 
> 1015, 448
> 1051, 448
> 1089, 448
> 1120, 448
> 1159, 448
> 1179, 448
> 1219, 448
> ...


Alright great I'll be sure to update the 1366 file with this script.

----------


## don4prez

my inventory

----------


## iodizedsalt

Work great. Made my day. Haven't been so excited to farm for gear in a while.

Thanks again!

----------


## who knows

> my inventory


Try this one.

----------


## user111

One thing When play with ranged if i use 4. skill with shift program goes in ah mode because of + hotkey. can i change hotkey or can i disable + hotkey?

----------


## Moonwalkr

> Still haven't gotten that problem fixed with the 1600x900 res where it doesn't click the one slot next to the amulet/ring things =\ gj with all the features, but it'd be nice not to manually have to click that with every swap as wel


It works in 1600x900 windows mode.

----------


## kel0

The following helped fix all my problems with 1600x900 (Skipping 7th slot and activating second mouse ability once or twice when switching).

1180, 528
1225, 528
1260, 528
1307, 528
1342, 528
1388, 530
1427, 531
1465, 513
1468, 550
1513, 515
1512, 552
1554, 533
1148, 608

----------


## Kilise

> It works in 1600x900 windows mode.


It works great, but one of the slots doesn't click. It's literally clicking everything but one of the slots for some reason.

----------


## Moonwalkr

> It works great, but one of the slots doesn't click. It's literally clicking everything but one of the slots for some reason.


Use the following for 1600x900 full screen mode:

1181, 528
1222, 528
1263, 528
1303, 528
1346, 527
1387, 523
1429, 520
1470, 513
1471, 550
1513, 515
1512, 552
1554, 533


This way it will not have the slight offset at the beginning that makes it skip the 7th slot.

----------


## yyyounes

No post,

Had a prob, got it fixed

----------


## TommyT

Why does the program close itself sometimes?

----------


## freeway2k

great work u did there, appreciated it alot
kinda spent 2-3 hours to config it myself but it just simple diddnt workd
had all just 2 items that he diddnt tookd out the right way
with ur prog it workd instantly
thank u soo mutch hope u adding some cool other features  :Big Grin:

----------


## who knows

> One thing When play with ranged if i use 4. skill with shift program goes in ah mode because of + hotkey. can i change hotkey or can i disable + hotkey?


I'm not sure I understand what you mean.



> The following helped fix all my problems with 1600x900 (Skipping 7th slot and activating second mouse ability once or twice when switching).
> 
> 1180, 528
> 1225, 528
> 1260, 528
> 1307, 528
> 1342, 528
> 1388, 530
> 1427, 531
> ...


Glad to see people are using the script feature.



> Why does the program close itself sometimes?


Unsure, certain people report this issue I've never had it happen myself unless I hit one of the hotkeys for it.



> great work u did there, appreciated it alot
> kinda spent 2-3 hours to config it myself but it just simple diddnt workd
> had all just 2 items that he diddnt tookd out the right way
> with ur prog it workd instantly
> thank u soo mutch hope u adding some cool other features


You're welcome!


I'm thinking of writing a recorder to more easily be able to create scripts (and more easily customized where people want their gear placed) any interest in this?

----------


## freeway2k

> You're welcome!
> I'm thinking of writing a recorder to more easily be able to create scripts (and more easily customized where people want their gear placed) any interest in this?


hey mate, thought iam just giving my 2 cents
i srsly would appreciate a "hardcore feature"
i saw lot of m8's dying in hc cuz they run with mf geat to the goblin spot, just yesterday fresh 60 barb with rly decent gear died in hardcore while he was running with me for some goblins 
is there any way to maybe get a icon or something or some background music while mf gear is weard?  :Big Grin: 
we even color it naked the mf gear
but still some people dont realize it sometimes.

i realy would appreciate a feature like that, or any similiar would do aswell for sure
forgive me my broken english 
and have a nice day ty in advance.
e/ hmm i got the same prob like the guy who posted above
it just close every time i switch to d3 window :/
any1 know why?

----------


## conanlibrarian

> For the two of you you'll be my beta testers: Follow these instructions:
> 
> At the bottom of this post download the resolutions and 2560x1440 files.
> Put both files into your scripts/ folder. Replace the resolutions with this new one.
> Load up the program, try out the 2560x1440 resolution.
> Report back on it for me.


Thanks!

I will try this when I get home from work tonight.

----------


## who knows

> hey mate, thought iam just giving my 2 cents
> i srsly would appreciate a "hardcore feature"
> i saw lot of m8's dying in hc cuz they run with mf geat to the goblin spot, just yesterday fresh 60 barb with rly decent gear died in hardcore while he was running with me for some goblins 
> is there any way to maybe get a icon or something or some background music while mf gear is weard? 
> we even color it naked the mf gear
> but still some people dont realize it sometimes.
> 
> i realy would appreciate a feature like that, or any similiar would do aswell for sure
> forgive me my broken english 
> ...


Try running as administrator.

----------


## suffocater

It does work as intended.My problem is this,i only wanna swap 2 items,the 2nd ring and the off hand,cause i got enough mf on the other gear.So,by the way it works now,i actually wait 3-4 secs more,cause it clicks the previous slots.What i did,was to delete the previous coordinates of the clicks on my resolution script,and it DOES work as it should(clicks only the last 2 item slots).However,i then get an error and the program closes.It says 
"ERROR:ARRAY VARIABLE HAS INCORRECT NUMBER OF SUBSCRIPTS OR SUBSCRIPT DIMENSION RANGE EXCEEDED.

Can we work around this?
Im pretty sure more ppl will find this usefull.

----------


## who knows

> It does work as intended.My problem is this,i only wanna swap 2 items,the 2nd ring and the off hand,cause i got enough mf on the other gear.So,by the way it works now,i actually wait 3-4 secs more,cause it clicks the previous slots.What i did,was to delete the previous coordinates of the clicks on my resolution script,and it DOES work as it should(clicks only the last 2 item slots).However,i then get an error and the program closes.It says 
> "ERROR:ARRAY VARIABLE HAS INCORRECT NUMBER OF SUBSCRIPTS OR SUBSCRIPT DIMENSION RANGE EXCEEDED.
> 
> Can we work around this?
> Im pretty sure more ppl will find this usefull.


Yeah, this was actually planned for 6.0, I'm going to write a configurator that allows the user to decide what items they actually want to swap. Right now it forces all 12 clicks and optionally a 13th if main hand is turned on.

Theres no easy or quick way around this; due to the way the script reader is setup and the swapping function is designed; which is why its going to be its own feature. 

The biggest reason I can't quickly write it in is because of the alternate clicking for offhands and secondary rings; otherwise it would be quite simple.
I think the example script explains what each line is for.

I could do a quick hackjob with it and check if the line is 0,0 to ignore the slot. Would that work for you in the mean time? So for all your other slots you could just put 0,0 in them. It would still count the microdelay (if any is picked), I could write this in for a quick release. 

But I'm in the middle of writing the recorder (which is actually about 80% complete as of writing, so I may move on to the configurator today or tomorrow.)

*What you can technically do in the mean time as a work-around:
*Set up every other click (lines 3 to 13 in this case since your top 2 are what you want) to be a pixel coordinate that doesn't click gear (for example the border above the inventory). That way you wont swap gear.

*The technical reason you see that error:*

You have the program reading your file and it hits the end way earlier than it should. Basically you changed it to swap 2 pieces of gear. Since its an offhand it automatically goes into the offhand slot, but the ring must be going into your primary ring slot right? So basically its clicking those 2 slots as if they were 2 pieces of gear. It then goes to do the third one but hits the end of file too early. 
Its hardcoded to crash like that simply because I wanted to force users to have the exact setup so there wouldn't be erratic behavior, I could have coded around that, but decided against it.

----------


## suffocater

> Yeah, this was actually planned for 6.0, I'm going to write a configurator that allows the user to decide what items they actually want to swap. Right now it forces all 12 clicks and optionally a 13th if main hand is turned on.
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest reason I can't quickly write it in is because of the alternate clicking for offhands and secondary rings; otherwise it would be quite simple.
> 
> I could do a quick hackjob with it and check if the line is 0,0 to ignore the slot. Would that work for you in the mean time? So for all your other slots you could just put 0,0 in them. It would still count the microdelay (if any is picked), I could write this in for a quick release.


Sure ,that would be ok.
Greatly appreciate your work and sharing with us,btw.

----------


## jereminion

thanks for the update and putting in my suggestions  :Smile: 


i have another suggestion. I skimmed the 5.0 version, and I dont know if anyone suggested it already, but could you incorporate the inventory template in the program? I came on the forums the other day to find it, but the forum was down. I just forgot where to put the rings

thanks

----------


## who knows

> thanks for the update and putting in my suggestions 
> 
> 
> i have another suggestion. I skimmed the 5.0 version, and I dont know if anyone suggested it already, but could you incorporate the inventory template in the program? I came on the forums the other day to find it, but the forum was down. I just forgot where to put the rings
> 
> thanks


The picture is included in the zip or did I forget to package it?

----------


## woned

Thanks, just tried and it works good.

How about adding a bit of random clicking to make it less bot-likely?

Like it randomly clicks in the rectangle of the item instead of always at the exact same spot.

----------


## conanlibrarian

Hey Who Knows,

I just got to try it out. It seems the only issue on 2560x1440 is that it doesn't equip the belt or right ring (the right ring is clicked to be put on, but alt is not pushed to place is on the other finger. 

I have it setup exactly as your screenshot

Let me know if you need more information.

Thanks!

----------


## tmike713

is there anyway to run this program on MAC OSX?

----------


## JohnCraig841

This was awesome

----------


## who knows

> Thanks, just tried and it works good.
> 
> How about adding a bit of random clicking to make it less bot-likely?
> 
> Like it randomly clicks in the rectangle of the item instead of always at the exact same spot.


Soon.



> Hey Who Knows,
> 
> I just got to try it out. It seems the only issue on 2560x1440 is that it doesn't equip the belt or right ring (the right ring is clicked to be put on, but alt is not pushed to place is on the other finger. 
> 
> I have it setup exactly as your screenshot
> 
> Let me know if you need more information.
> 
> Thanks!


Will check on it, i'll post an updated script to try out probably tomorrow.



> is there anyway to run this program on MAC OSX?


No. You can use Automator, a built in program in Mac OS to do the same thing.



> This was awesome


Thanks.

----------


## conanlibrarian

> Soon.
> 
> 
> Will check on it, i'll post an updated script to try out probably tomorrow.
> 
> 
> No. You can use Automator, a built in program in Mac OS to do the same thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Sweet dude, look forward to it

----------


## heimdal8

Bot works great for the most part.

One suggestion though, can you add a "Block User Input" option? I keep ****ing up the switch everytime I'm running from a mob who's about to die.

----------


## who knows

> Bot works great for the most part.
> 
> One suggestion though, can you add a "Block User Input" option? I keep ****ing up the switch everytime I'm running from a mob who's about to die.


Its in the settings already.

----------


## hoemey

Please help, 800x600 doesn't work. I am running on a 1366 x 768 native resolution and in-game i have 800 x 600 full-screen. please help!

----------


## freeway2k

tryed running in administrator but still closing very often for some reason :/
playing in full window mode
lmk if u need any kind of details
ty in advance

e/ btw any chance to make the hp bar show the actually hp like 50.000 hp ( 100% )
would rly nice that actually would be rly good for hc easy to see if ur in mf gear or not due the amount of hp
that changes dramaticly cuz most ppl just wear it vs goblins where they aint in need of hp in hc

----------


## smokefx

can you please make an option to set how many items to swap? because removing a line off the resolution txt file breaks the constant array length maybe u can make a var that u set in the gui that lets you set how many "items" you want to swap for us that dont have a full swap set

----------


## who knows

> Please help, 800x600 doesn't work. I am running on a 1366 x 768 native resolution and in-game i have 800 x 600 full-screen. please help!


Thats because your fullscreen is in 1366x768. Switch the resolution to 1366x768 or change your desktop rez to 800x600.



> tryed running in administrator but still closing very often for some reason :/
> playing in full window mode
> lmk if u need any kind of details
> ty in advance
> 
> e/ btw any chance to make the hp bar show the actually hp like 50.000 hp ( 100% )
> would rly nice that actually would be rly good for hc easy to see if ur in mf gear or not due the amount of hp
> that changes dramaticly cuz most ppl just wear it vs goblins where they aint in need of hp in hc


Vehemently no. I will not use memory address reading in this program. This is not, and never will be, designed to hook or read the game itself. 




> can you please make an option to set how many items to swap? because removing a line off the resolution txt file breaks the constant array length maybe u can make a var that u set in the gui that lets you set how many "items" you want to swap for us that dont have a full swap set


Its in the works.

----------


## DDHi

Thanks for taking the time to make and share this program with us. Any suggestions on what to use to fill up slots with gear you dont need swapped? they keep getting filled up first when I loot would like to put static items there

----------


## who knows

> Thanks for taking the time to make and share this program with us. Any suggestions on what to use to fill up slots with gear you dont need swapped? they keep getting filled up first when I loot would like to put static items there


Put some gems there in the mean time, or tomes/books.

----------


## dynorawr

EDIT: fixed

----------


## sh00k

Great program works perfectly.




> Use the following for 1600x900 full screen mode:
> 
> 1181, 528
> 1222, 528
> 1263, 528
> 1303, 528
> 1346, 527
> 1387, 523
> 1429, 520
> ...


Thanks for this fix also

----------


## soalokinx

Great Script! Im using V5 and thanks for the latest 1600x900 fix with weapon slot guys.
I'm really looking forward to the randoms being added in item swap.
Implementing an optional Bank Swap would be sweet too ^_^

Thankies.

----------


## who knows

> Hey Who Knows,
> 
> I just got to try it out. It seems the only issue on 2560x1440 is that it doesn't equip the belt or right ring (the right ring is clicked to be put on, but alt is not pushed to place is on the other finger. 
> 
> I have it setup exactly as your screenshot
> 
> Let me know if you need more information.
> 
> Thanks!


Been busy, finally got around to this. I fixed it up, found the issue, you can temporarily fix it by using the posted coordinates. 
It'll be included as a supported resolution in the next update  :Smile: 



```
1916, 844
1978, 844
2044, 844
2110, 844
2172, 844
2238, 844
2302, 844
2368, 816
2368, 874
2434, 816
2434, 874
2498, 844
1912, 972
```




> Great Script! Im using V5 and thanks for the latest 1600x900 fix with weapon slot guys.
> I'm really looking forward to the randoms being added in item swap.
> Implementing an optional Bank Swap would be sweet too ^_^
> 
> Thankies.


Bank swap is a bit out of the scope of the program currently. I may work on it once I've gotten the Recorder and Configurator done. Randomization is definitely coming in the next version though!

----------


## who knows

Just a status update before I log for the night:

_Randomization Feature_: *100% Complete*
Allows gear swappable locations to be randomized, for less "bot-like" behavior.Fully implemented into uiRequires no outside modification of script files. They will work as-is, hopefully._Recorder Feature_, which allows dynamic creation of scripts: *80% Complete.*
Have to implement this feature into the main program, I have a working separate version that's complete.It needs a little more polish._Configurator Feature_, which allows user to choose which items get swapped: *10% Complete.*
Code is incomplete for a test program.Main program needs modification for this feature to work.Have not built UI, have only drawn up design pictures._Demon Hunter specific Fix_: *50% Complete.*
Still very rough, and unpolished.Main program would need updating (configuration UI/config.ini)Bank Swapping: *0% Complete.*
Brainstorming phase.

I hope to have either Version 5.1, which will have the updated resolutions and randomization feature out tomorrow, or push back the release date until I get the recorder complete for a Version 6.

----------


## toasted

Is it just me or is item switching on siegebreaker bugged? I'm running with 232 and switch before he is almost dead to finish him with only 2 blue drops in 3 runs?

----------


## pr0ph3t-

> Is it just me or is item switching on siegebreaker bugged? I'm running with 232 and switch before he is almost dead to finish him with only 2 blue drops in 3 runs?


bosses don't drop rares if you don't have at least 4 stacks of nv

----------


## toasted

> bosses don't drop rares if you don't have at least 4 stacks of nv


Does the item mf add up or does the nv stack only count?

----------


## Nakuu

5 stacks of NV gives you 100% chance to drop 2 rares, more than 2 rares with 5 stacks or ANY rare WITHOUT any stack is just pure luck (inscreased by MF).

----------


## who knows

> Is it just me or is item switching on siegebreaker bugged? I'm running with 232 and switch before he is almost dead to finish him with only 2 blue drops in 3 runs?


See below...



> bosses don't drop rares if you don't have at least 4 stacks of nv


5 stacks*



> Does the item mf add up or does the nv stack only count?





> 5 stacks of NV gives you 100% chance to drop 2 rares, more than 2 rares with 5 stacks or ANY rare WITHOUT any stack is just pure luck (inscreased by MF).


What Nakuu said is correct.

Currently, bosses drop 2 rares guaranteed with 5 stacks of NV. More if you have high MF. (I've seen four from azmodan with 5 stacks and over 300% MF, for example).In 1.0.3 bosses will only drop 1 rare with 5 stacks NV, but will still have a high chance of more than one with 5 stack nv.Bosses are not guaranteed to drop rares with <5 stacks NV, currently or post-patch. But they will still drop them fairly often with high enough magic find.Also to note is that on normal difficulty you're guaranteed 2 rares.And in a future patch (not sure if it will be 1.03 or 1.1 or something else) your first kill on every difficulty beyond normal mode will also be guaranteed rares.

----------


## who knows

Just an update, my recorder is done.
I'm going to upload it to this post for you guys to try out, to get some feedback on it before I package it in with the next big release.

Steps to use:
Drop the recorder into the same folder you have the gear swap located in.Launch the recorderFollow instructions that pop up.After it says it's done, click save.Open up the gear swap.Try out the new recording.

I'll probably update the labels in the pop-ups to be a bit clearer (which # click is what, exactly) for reference:

1-7 should be your big 2-slotted pieces.8, 9, should be the first 2 small one-slotted pieces10 should be the next small piece11 should be the alternate (secondary) ring12 is your off hand13 is your main-hand.

You could also technically use this tool to avoid clicks in slots you don't want to swap altogether, click somewhere outside of the inventory (like near your gold, for example)
as a method of configuring your gear setup between now and when I get to the configurator feature.

----------


## premon

hey..for the resolution of 1366 x 768, there is some problems with the navigating of the helm piece..like sometimes it manages to change the helm n sometimes it doesnt..pls kindly assist in wad i can do to perfect the accuracy of the clicking?

anyway, awesome script!!! best written!

----------


## who knows

> hey..for the resolution of 1366 x 768, there is some problems with the navigating of the helm piece..like sometimes it manages to change the helm n sometimes it doesnt..pls kindly assist in wad i can do to perfect the accuracy of the clicking?
> 
> anyway, awesome script!!! best written!


Change your 1366x768 script to this:



```
1015, 448
1051, 448
1089, 448
1120, 448
1159, 448
1179, 448
1219, 448
1257, 440
1257, 472
1291, 440
1291, 472
1332, 457
1012, 521
```

Let me know if you have the same problem.

----------


## Peckingorder

Forgive my ignorance but how would I go about editing this to work for letterbox 1980/1200? I can see a few yards further on each side so I usually play in letterbox. Thank you for the awesome piece of work.

----------


## who knows

> Forgive my ignorance but how would I go about editing this to work for letterbox 1980/1200? I can see a few yards further on each side so I usually play in letterbox. Thank you for the awesome piece of work.


Try out using my recorder, a couple posts above this.



> Is there a way to change the hot keys such as F1?


Not yet.

----------


## premon

awesome!!! who knows!

----------


## premon

yeap!! its fully working already! thx so much once again! haha

----------


## Peckingorder

> Try out using my recorder, a couple posts above this.


Doh silly me. Thank you it works great.

----------


## wizofoz

is this 'safer' to use with slower speed?

----------


## Kilise

omfg ty for the recorder and making it very very very easy to use. 1) I'm a dummy when it comes to software unless it's ezmode. I'm good at video games, MLG good, but this shit is amazing. 2) I'd give you more rep if I could but ya. That problem I had with the 1600x900 RES is fixed now cause your recorder let me clicked it. That one spot that wasn't working now is cause of it so thanks! And I'd donate to ya if I could, but I only have like 95 cents in my account sadly.

----------


## Pipedream

I'm probably just overlooking something simple here, or being too lazy to read all 18 pages, but I'm having an issue with my actual gear using a 2h, and MF set using 1h/shield. Placing everything where it belongs works for the first swap, but when swapping back to real gear the shield and 1h swap locations, causing the next swap to MF gear only equipping the shield. Is this by design and users should remember to fix the placement of the 1h and shield manually after kills, or am I missing something?

----------


## who knows

> awesome!!! who knows!


 :Smile:  <3



> yeap!! its fully working already! thx so much once again! haha


Great!!



> Doh silly me. Thank you it works great.


If you could copy and paste your resolution (the script that the recorder made) so that I could add it in the next release pre-packaged I'd appreciate it.



> is this 'safer' to use with slower speed?


Typically, yes. Slower speeds = more natural reaction time. I've covered the susceptibility of being banned for using the program numerous times within the thread. 



> omfg ty for the recorder and making it very very very easy to use. 1) I'm a dummy when it comes to software unless it's ezmode. I'm good at video games, MLG good, but this shit is amazing. 2) I'd give you more rep if I could but ya. That problem I had with the 1600x900 RES is fixed now cause your recorder let me clicked it. That one spot that wasn't working now is cause of it so thanks! And I'd donate to ya if I could, but I only have like 95 cents in my account sadly.


Gotta spread that rep around I guess :P I'm glad that the recorder took care of the issue, if you could post your recorded script so I could compare the two and see just what the hell had happened this whole time! 

Got any feedback on the recorder? Anything you would like to see different, maybe more clear?



> I'm probably just overlooking something simple here, or being too lazy to read all 18 pages, but I'm having an issue with my actual gear using a 2h, and MF set using 1h/shield. Placing everything where it belongs works for the first swap, but when swapping back to real gear the shield and 1h swap locations, causing the next swap to MF gear only equipping the shield. Is this by design and users should remember to fix the placement of the 1h and shield manually after kills, or am I missing something?


If you're using a demon hunter the 1h mode is currently buggy, it should be working for other classes though. Feel free to reply with any more information.

----------


## alexchong52

Does warden scan for this and can you get banned for using this program?

----------


## Kilise

How do I go about giving you my script? I see it in my scripts, but I do not know how to upload it for you to see. As far as the recorder, I'd suggest adding a click amount. For example you're required to have 13 clicks or w/e it is. I would put a open limit so you can click more than or less than 13 things ( I think it's 13, not 100% sure).

----------


## who knows

> How do I go about giving you my script? I see it in my scripts, but I do not know how to upload it for you to see. As far as the recorder, I'd suggest adding a click amount. For example you're required to have 13 clicks or w/e it is. I would put a open limit so you can click more than or less than 13 things ( I think it's 13, not 100% sure).


Just open the script, and copy paste it into a forum post, its all I need.

----------


## Kilise

1600x900_test.txt I think this is it?

----------


## Kilise

There we go, I found the attatchment button lol. Let me know what the problem was on your end, just out of curiosity.

----------


## who knows

Hmm there doesn't seem to be a discernible difference. Other than the coordinates being slightly different. Very, very, odd.

----------


## Kilise

Ya =\ I have no clue then. The program just didn't click that one spot until the recorder let me, the mouse even highlighted over it but didn't click there.

----------


## conanlibrarian

> Been busy, finally got around to this. I fixed it up, found the issue, you can temporarily fix it by using the posted coordinates. 
> It'll be included as a supported resolution in the next update 
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 1916, 844
> 1978, 844
> 2044, 844
> ...


Hey man new coords work great! Thanks

----------


## ino145

Thansk for this, it's awesome. All that I'm wondering about is, it does not switch my Second piece of gear.. I tried recording with your recorder, still nothing. Any pointers?

-Ino

----------


## Dksy

If I'm opening 2 client 1 for bot 1 for normal playing mode is this still possible to work?

----------


## sunreaper

still working?

----------


## phatdan420

i open the program and its saying unable to open list of resolutions

----------


## who knows

> Thansk for this, it's awesome. All that I'm wondering about is, it does not switch my Second piece of gear.. I tried recording with your recorder, still nothing. Any pointers?
> 
> -Ino


Try out the latest version, if it still doesn't work post your resolution, what script, and anything you can think that may help.



> If I'm opening 2 client 1 for bot 1 for normal playing mode is this still possible to work?


It will click your screen, independent of which client. If you have another client minimized for example and played on your main one, yes it will work.



> still working?


Yes.



> i open the program and its saying unable to open list of resolutions


The default location is (Directory of GearSwap)/Scripts/resolutions.txt
If you changed the name of the file in the config or changed the name of resolutions.txt, or scripts, then you're going to have a problem. I suggest starting fresh with version 6 and post back if you run into this problem again.

----------


## who knows

Version 6 is released, updated main post. Have also included a guide in the main post for the recorder and changed a few things.

Here is the changelog:
Quick link to download: http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...rswap_v6_0.zip
*6.0:*
*Functionality:*

Added a *new feature,* *Randomization Functionality*.
You can modify the randomization amount in the config file, only.Modification is for advanced users only, modification can lead to undesired results (missed clicks).The randomization amount is shown on the program below the resolution.You can enable/disable this feature in the settings menu drop-down section.
Added *Recorder Program.*
You can record custom scripts for the bot at any time using the recorder.
Added native support for 2560x1440.

----------


## don4prez

when trying to record, it continues to ask me to press f6 to set next click location and i cannot click save recording >.<

----------


## who knows

> when trying to record, it continues to ask me to press f6 to set next click location and i cannot click save recording >.<


It should do it 13 times, then it'll say its complete...or does it never end?

----------


## Dksy

Thanks!! it works! playing 1 bot 1 normal

----------


## Nakuu

Would be nice to be able to choose your own keybinds (awesome if with some modifier - alt/ctrl/shift). I chat a lot during farming so its a bit annoying when I accidently turn program off.

----------


## who knows

> Thanks!! it works! playing 1 bot 1 normal


Good to hear



> Would be nice to be able to choose your own keybinds (awesome if with some modifier - alt/ctrl/shift). I chat a lot during farming so its a bit annoying when I accidently turn program off.


Just disable 0/6 functionality and use f1/f3. At no point does "chatting" have anything to do with the Function keys.

----------


## cricque

Well it's a nice application but i tend to use 0, 6 and + alot, thats why it should be very nice to have it customizable

----------


## who knows

> Well it's a nice application but i tend to use 0, 6 and + alot, thats why it should be very nice to have it customizable


I would love to continue updating, but I'm not sure if there really is any community interest still in the program. 

People have been quite quiet since the last update.

I'm not sure if its because people aren't using it anymore, or if its bug-free, or they've customized it the way they want it, or something else.

----------


## Kilise

For me it's running perfect, exactly how i want it, specially with the recorder. So I have no issues, just awesome. The only other things you could do to it is make it a bot and run butcher runs for me! lol

----------


## conanlibrarian

> For me it's running perfect, exactly how i want it, specially with the recorder. So I have no issues, just awesome. The only other things you could do to it is make it a bot and run butcher runs for me! lol


Working great for me as well. I still haven't updated to the latest version tho, I will tonight and try out the randomizer  :Big Grin: 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jasam

can i get ban for this? ty

----------


## SpamBears

> I'm not sure if its because people aren't using it anymore, or if its *bug-free*, or they've customized it the way they want it, or something else.


People only post when there is something to complain about. Sometimes, no posts is a good thing  :Wink: . It's working flawlessly for me, I know I've already thanked you but I will do it again! 




@ Above poster

Using any third party tool is against TOS and could result in a ban. With that being said, using this, it is highly unlikely.

----------


## ecopsorn

Hi there

I'm using this tool since two days and it crashes about every 15minutes. The switching itself works flawlessly, but every other switch the program just doesn't respond to the hotkeys anymore. The only fix is closing the bot and opening it again.
If I'm in town, I can switch 20 times without any issue, but as soon as I'm out there on the field, killing mobs and want to switch before they die, the program very often doesn't respond. Alt-Tabbing and restarting the program often causes death cause of obvious reasons.

My friend started using this bot at the same time as I did and he also reports the same problem. What do we do wrong??

We both run Win 7 64bit, 1920 x 1200 res.

----------


## who knows

> Hi there
> 
> I'm using this tool since two days and it crashes about every 15minutes. The switching itself works flawlessly, but every other switch the program just doesn't respond to the hotkeys anymore. The only fix is closing the bot and opening it again.
> If I'm in town, I can switch 20 times without any issue, but as soon as I'm out there on the field, killing mobs and want to switch before they die, the program very often doesn't respond. Alt-Tabbing and restarting the program often causes death cause of obvious reasons.
> 
> My friend started using this bot at the same time as I did and he also reports the same problem. What do we do wrong??
> 
> We both run Win 7 64bit, 1920 x 1200 res.


When you launch it, do you have it set as administrator? If yes, try using the disable 0/6 mode, you might just be accidentally closing it.

----------


## jojolafri

any risk to be ban to use this prog?

----------


## Kilise

I hate to be a pest, but if you could take away the limit on the 13 clicks, and just make the first 13 clicks those, but if someone say wants only 6, it'll click the first 6 spots they want, and make "legendary" mode "13 click" mode or something. That'd be a seriously cool thing =D

----------


## ecopsorn

> When you launch it, do you have it set as administrator? If yes, try using the disable 0/6 mode, you might just be accidentally closing it.


I tried to launch as administrator and disabled the 0/6 mode now. It still just stops working.

----------


## eion

Using this bot, and it works awesome aside from one flaw. Sometimes it won't equip my secondary ring, and sometimes it will skip the non-MF ammy and belt. Help please?

----------


## steven5210

Great job! This thing is amazing I must say but the only thing is that it crashes every once in a while.

----------


## who knows

> I tried to launch as administrator and disabled the 0/6 mode now. It still just stops working.






> Great job! This thing is amazing I must say but the only thing is that it crashes every once in a while.


For the two of you, I have a theory; it may be due to 64bit windows. Are you guys running 64 bit? 







> Using this bot, and it works awesome aside from one flaw. Sometimes it won't equip my secondary ring, and sometimes it will skip the non-MF ammy and belt. Help please?


What resolution are you using? You can also use the recorder to make a script that will work for yourself.

----------


## Saesenthessis

Hey, thanks a lot. Works like a charm. Although I still hope it's undetectable and unbannable.  :Embarrassment: 

Is it possible, to make the switch even faster in next version, maybe even the without the need of having inventory open? Will the new version have mappable key for swapping gear?

Keep up the good work!

----------


## Dorado

using 64 bit and i just get an error everytime

Line 5
Resolution
Resolution ^ERROR
Error: Missing Separator Character after keyword

This is with the most updated version

----------


## who knows

> Thanks for this. It's damn nice!!


You're welcome



> Hey, thanks a lot. Works like a charm. Although I still hope it's undetectable and unbannable. 
> 
> Is it possible, to make the switch even faster in next version, maybe even the without the need of having inventory open? Will the new version have mappable key for swapping gear?
> 
> Keep up the good work!


The only way to make it faster is to remove the delays entirely. And no, you can't change gear without opening the inventory.



> using 64 bit and i just get an error everytime
> 
> Line 5
> Resolution
> Resolution ^ERROR
> Error: Missing Separator Character after keyword
> 
> This is with the most updated version


Did you change anything in the config file?

----------


## Dorado

> You're welcome
> 
> The only way to make it faster is to remove the delays entirely. And no, you can't change gear without opening the inventory.
> 
> 
> Did you change anything in the config file?


I did not change anything in the config file followed the directions but can't seem to get it working. Its obviously working for others so this is a little bit frustrating

----------


## who knows

> I did not change anything in the config file followed the directions but can't seem to get it working. Its obviously working for others so this is a little bit frustrating


Try redownloading it first of all. If that doesn't help (which it probably wont)

are you using an English Language Windows?

----------


## Dorado

> Try redownloading it first of all. If that doesn't help (which it probably wont)
> 
> are you using an English Language Windows?


yes using english. redownloaded multiple times. i tried putting a space where there said it was the error then it failed to read the Window size line with a similar error.... very strange. anyway i can bypass the part where it searches for the correct resolution settings and just make it so it automatically uses 1280/720 ? im not very good at this stuff but It's a thought

----------


## who knows

> yes using english. redownloaded multiple times. i tried putting a space where there said it was the error then it failed to read the Window size line with a similar error.... very strange. anyway i can bypass the part where it searches for the correct resolution settings and just make it so it automatically uses 1280/720 ? im not very good at this stuff but It's a thought


Oh, the problem you have is because of a space at the end of line 2 in your resolutions.txt file. Delete the spaces.

----------


## Dorado

> Oh, the problem you have is because of a space at the end of line 2 in your resolutions.txt file. Delete the spaces.


thanks for tryin to help but can't seem to find any spaces in the resolutions file. i would think if that were the case redownloading it would fix it otherwise more people would be having this problem. I am real confused as everytime i seem to bypass an error another one appears further down the script

----------


## Moona

How can I stop it from trying to equip the offhand spot? I have MF on my main off hand so do not need this to switch. Whenever I pick something up it gets put in that empty slot and I either equip something terrible or get the 'I cannot use this message'

----------


## who knows

> thanks for tryin to help but can't seem to find any spaces in the resolutions file. i would think if that were the case redownloading it would fix it otherwise more people would be having this problem. I am real confused as everytime i seem to bypass an error another one appears further down the script


I really don't know what the problem is. Nobody else has had this issue, its a hard error right, like its a crash message not a msgbox pop-up saying there was an error? If thats the case maybe try reinstalling the autoit package.



> How can I stop it from trying to equip the offhand spot? I have MF on my main off hand so do not need this to switch. Whenever I pick something up it gets put in that empty slot and I either equip something terrible or get the 'I cannot use this message'


Use the recorder, record your own script, and when it comes to click #12, just click near your gold instead of an equipment box.

----------


## Moonwalkr

> any risk to be ban to use this prog?


It's possible of course, there are smattering of reports on that if you go to the banned thread, some people using exclusively weapon swap autoIT. I think it's definitely dependent on the delay you have, if you have it so insanely fast it is probably reported and you may be flagged.

----------


## who knows

> It's possible of course, there are smattering of reports on that if you go to the banned thread, some people using exclusively weapon swap autoIT. I think it's definitely dependent on the delay you have, if you have it so insanely fast it is probably reported and you may be flagged.


I went through the thread (and I've read other threads as well) and it seems like the only people banned in terms of gear swapping are the people who used it with a profile in a bot, like a sarkoth or demonbuddy. There was one person reporting being banned many pages back in this thread, but this was right around the time people were being banned for the Duplication exploit (crafting) and the Auction House Exploit, and the hellbuddy/maphack banwave.

----------


## depdu

hey guys, program works awesome but i have a small problem. bot doesnt close inventory after changed item. how can i do that? help pls.

----------


## conanlibrarian

> hey guys, program works awesome but i have a small problem. bot doesnt close inventory after changed item. how can i do that? help pls.


I know it's in the options, I don't recall where as I'm not at my home pc. Take a look at the top menu for it.

----------


## who knows

> hey guys, program works awesome but i have a small problem. bot doesnt close inventory after changed item. how can i do that? help pls.





> I know it's in the options, I don't recall where as I'm not at my home pc. Take a look at the top menu for it.


I know the UI is kinda wonky (going from button choices to button choices AND a menu) but the option you're looking for is on the program itself.

Heres a simple guide:

Click the button underneath "Optional Close all windows key"Type in the key your keybind is set to. The reason it doesn't close is probably because of this.Click ok.If its acceptable, it'll say its okay.Try swapping again.

You most likely changed the keybind thats used for closing all open windows, which is defaulted to {SPACE}.

If you rebound space to something else, close all windows will have been unbound; you will need to bind that to something else inside Diablo 3.

----------


## ecopsorn

> For the two of you, I have a theory; it may be due to 64bit windows. Are you guys running 64 bit?


yes, I'm running 64bit, any possible fix soon?

----------


## NaSoo

I'm facing 2 problem using the gear swap.
1. The gear swap keep shutting itself randomly.
2. When i press F1, It swap the my gear after that it stop working. Next It seen like it crash everything in my windows, my keyboard esc key become window key, i cannot type. My google chrome crash and i need to go safe mode to delete the corrupted default file.
currently using window 7 and running D3 at full screen 1280x800

Please help^^

----------


## who knows

> yes, I'm running 64bit, any possible fix soon?


I'll release a x64 binary for it. Tomorrow



> I'm facing 2 problem using the gear swap.
> 1. The gear swap keep shutting itself randomly.
> 2. When i press F1, It swap the my gear after that it stop working. Next It seen like it crash everything in my windows, my keyboard esc key become window key, i cannot type. My google chrome crash and i need to go safe mode to delete the corrupted default file.
> currently using window 7 and running D3 at full screen 1280x800
> 
> Please help^^


Are you running as administrator? English Windows?

----------


## chrizzboy

first of all LOVE THIS program.. second.. whats the safest and fastest speed to swap ur gear.. i currently use 3 and swap on reg gear on manually..

----------


## NaSoo

> I'll release a x64 binary for it. Tomorrow
> 
> 
> Are you running as administrator? English Windows?


Do i have to run the gear swap as administrator? All i do was double click on the exe and use it. Yes, i'm using a english windows. 
Not really sure happen to it. It was working very well the day before and it start giving me problem today.

----------


## who knows

> Do i have to run the gear swap as administrator? All i do was double click on the exe and use it. Yes, i'm using a english windows. 
> Not really sure happen to it. It was working very well the day before and it start giving me problem today.


If you're using "block user input" it needs administrator access. If not, you have no problem. I'm not sure what your issue would be otherwise. Are you using 64bit windows?



> first of all LOVE THIS program.. second.. whats the safest and fastest speed to swap ur gear.. i currently use 3 and swap on reg gear on manually..


Safe would be manually.
Use default settings like (1-3 micro delay) & (speed 5) but most people don't. Figure whats the fastest you could humanly click those slots, and set it to that speed.

----------


## NaSoo

> If you're using "block user input" it needs administrator access. If not, you have no problem. I'm not sure what your issue would be otherwise. Are you using 64bit windows?
> 
> Safe would be manually.
> Use default settings like (1-3 micro delay) & (speed 5) but most people don't. Figure whats the fastest you could humanly click those slots, and set it to that speed.


nope i not using a 64bit windows. not sure about the block user input cause i using my own PC. Well will look at how to unlock it when i get to my office. Thx for the help.

----------


## who knows

> nope i not using a 64bit windows. not sure about the block user input cause i using my own PC. Well will look at how to unlock it when i get to my office. Thx for the help.


block user input is an option in the settings menu in the program, it prevents the user (you) from moving your mouse during a swap

----------


## negerboll

How do I change hotkeys? Been looking every where, am I blind or retarded?

----------


## paosho

anyone got banned using this? so far?

----------


## carlito21

Hello, will this work on MAC OS?

----------


## estroth

This is really nice but i have one prob, the spot for belt and ammy does not work for me it seems that the cursor dosnt go high enoff to hit them and it misses and i have the right resolution set up have any ideas whats wrong?

----------


## lilb501

just wanted to say thanks, program works like a charm (:

----------


## NaSoo

Hi who knows, found out the problem was not due to gear swap but google chrome itself. Thx alot for your great program ^^

----------


## steven5210

> block user input is an option in the settings menu in the program, it prevents the user (you) from moving your mouse during a swap


I have block user input enabled under settings. I think it's because I am running 64bit windows...I appreciate the work you've done so far! If it isn't too much trouble could you release a 64bit version?  :Wink:  THanks!

----------


## who knows

> Thanks for this. It's damn nice!!


No problem  :Smile: 



> How do I change hotkeys? Been looking every where, am I blind or retarded?


Only certain hotkeys are user-configurable currently.



> anyone got banned using this? so far?


One report, but this was the time when they were banning for other bots and serious exploits. It was probably because of those, rather than this.



> Hello, will this work on MAC OS?


No, its autoit - which doesn't work on MAC. You would need to bootcamp into Windows.



> This is really nice but i have one prob, the spot for belt and ammy does not work for me it seems that the cursor dosnt go high enoff to hit them and it misses and i have the right resolution set up have any ideas whats wrong?


You can use the recorder to customize a script if you're having issues.




> just wanted to say thanks, program works like a charm (:


Thanks  :Smile: 



> Hi who knows, found out the problem was not due to gear swap but google chrome itself. Thx alot for your great program ^^


Ah good, glad to see you found the issue.



> I have block user input enabled under settings. I think it's because I am running 64bit windows...I appreciate the work you've done so far! If it isn't too much trouble could you release a 64bit version?  THanks!


Block User Input requires administrative access on windows Vista/7. (Due to User Account Control [UAC]) 32/64 bit doesn't matter in that case. But yes for future releases I'll include x64 compilations.

----------


## Beelzix

how detectible is this?

----------


## chrizzboy

i dont believe its detectable unless blizzard maintains logs of ur key strokes and mouse movement in game which i highly doubt...

----------


## who knows

Update, blizzard has put a large blog post about MF switching:

Magic Find Gear Swapping - Diablo III

Post in the forums that you hate these choices and you prefer gear swapping for the full effect!

----------


## katsuragi

Can I get banned for using this program to swap gears? Thanks!
Can I also use select speed 0 for the fastest switching time? Or would doing it faster result in it being detected as some sort of anomaly and getting me banned?


Edit: Does this happen to anyone else? Sometimes when I swap I don't know why but the 6th slot of the 1st row:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...-locations.jpg The slot where the shoulder in the picture is located at, sometimes it's the only slot that does not get swapped. It happens from time to time. For example when I press f1 everything gets swapped, f1 again everything swapped, but sometimes everything but that slot gets swapped so I have to manually swap it. Does this happen to anyone else and is there a way to fix it?

----------


## Classicclean

Thanks for this epic gear swap! +5 rep!

----------


## who knows

> Can I get banned for using this program to swap gears? Thanks!
> Can I also use select speed 0 for the fastest switching time? Or would doing it faster result in it being detected as some sort of anomaly and getting me banned?
> 
> 
> Edit: Does this happen to anyone else? Sometimes when I swap I don't know why but the 6th slot of the 1st row:http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/atta...-locations.jpg The slot where the shoulder in the picture is located at, sometimes it's the only slot that does not get swapped. It happens from time to time. For example when I press f1 everything gets swapped, f1 again everything swapped, but sometimes everything but that slot gets swapped so I have to manually swap it. Does this happen to anyone else and is there a way to fix it?


To your first question, its possible.
If you're having issues with a particular script you can always record your own, I'd suggest doing that.



> Thanks for this epic gear swap! +5 rep!


Wow thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## solarnz100

Anyone having issue downloading the file, the file is always corrupted, any help here?

----------


## who knows

> Anyone having issue downloading the file, the file is always corrupted, any help here?


I just tried downloading it, it seems fine to me. Identical to the file I have sitting in my dev folder.

----------


## solarnz100

Thanks WH, will try again

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## who knows

Will not be updating/providing support for the next week, summer vacation time! See y'all in a few  :Smile:

----------


## ahmadpoke

it's detected as virus  :Frown: 
Jiangmin :	Worm/Sohanad.aim
TrendMicro-HouseCall :	TROJ_PAM_0000010337.T3

----------


## eric632

> it's detected as virus 
> Jiangmin :	Worm/Sohanad.aim
> TrendMicro-HouseCall :	TROJ_PAM_0000010337.T3


really?? x.x

----------


## who knows

> it's detected as virus 
> Jiangmin : Worm/Sohanad.aim
> TrendMicro-HouseCall : TROJ_PAM_0000010337.T3





> really?? x.x


False positive, and there have been over 4 thousand downloads from the initial start of the thread. Even if there WERE a virus, there isn't even any network code in either program.

So yeah, false positive. 

Anyway I leave tonight so enjoy your gaming sessions for the next week, I may stop in occasionally from now and then. Development will resume around the 17th.

----------


## wizzykhalifa

going to have to try this one out since clickclickclickcick gets cumbersome at times. thx boss

----------


## ahmadpoke

> False positive, and there have been over 4 thousand downloads from the initial start of the thread. Even if there WERE a virus, there isn't even any network code in either program.
> 
> So yeah, false positive. 
> 
> Anyway I leave tonight so enjoy your gaming sessions for the next week, I may stop in occasionally from now and then. Development will resume around the 17th.


I'm really thankfull!  :Wink: 
what's your battle net tag? (PM)

----------


## Vernon374

1920X1080 T__T, how do i help

----------


## DARKKYN

Great app. worked very well once i followed directions to keep all clicks inside the brown border box that surrounds the items in our bag. Thank you very much for your efforts.

----------


## sl350

Yes an excellent app and I hope it will continue to be useful with the upcoming MF changes. Until then enjoy your vacation!

----------


## punet

my account was banned from this clicker goodness gracious

----------


## Mjibiza

For some reason this never switches my shoulders or belt. Just skips them.

Any clues as to why?

----------


## crashb

i press 6 or F1..nothing happends

----------


## Keldorn

Works perfect for me.
There is just one thing that is really frustrating - when i chat and want to sell my items and tell the price like 500k this tool crashes and i have to restart.
What do i have to do that this will not happens? The '0' seems to crash the programm oO

----------


## LastDance

> Works perfect for me.
> There is just one thing that is really frustrating - when i chat and want to sell my items and tell the price like 500k this tool crashes and i have to restart.
> What do i have to do that this will not happens? The '0' seems to crash the programm oO


Cos 0 is set to close the app.

Would like to know are the X, Y coordinates for mouse clicks random?

----------


## datguyjoe

srry plz ignore this i derped

----------


## datguyjoe

is this open sourced because i would really love to see your code, im still new to autoit and making automation programs, so to be able to use this program as a refrence would be great, thanks.

----------


## Exclide

Very nice. I love the recorder!

I just wish we could change button for closing the gear.

----------


## -raZer-

im using the script since yesterday .. my friend and i got the same problem.. 

we start the prog .. test if it works .. yes it works .. we start playing until the first rarepack and when we want to change eq it doesnt work .. just nothing happens .. its not always like that .. sometimes it works 3-4 times sometimes less ..

we're running windowed fullscreen / 1680 and 1920 res / 1time german 1time english and both 64bit. we tried startign as admin or not. 

any1 can help or can pm me a other one i could try? no offense to op's work its great!

----------


## who knows

> 1920X1080 T__T, how do i help


You can try to submit a screenshot, or use the recorder to customize a script fitting to your liking.




> Great app. worked very well once i followed directions to keep all clicks inside the brown border box that surrounds the items in our bag. Thank you very much for your efforts.


You're very welcome!  :Smile: 




> Yes an excellent app and I hope it will continue to be useful with the upcoming MF changes. Until then enjoy your vacation!


Thanks, it was fantastic! I hope it will be useful as well with the changes.



> my account was banned from this clicker goodness gracious


That's very strange. Were you using any other programs? What speeds?



> For some reason this never switches my shoulders or belt. Just skips them.
> 
> Any clues as to why?


It probably is missing the clicks. Post your resolution//settings, and a screenshot. Or use the recorder to make your own script.



> i press 6 or F1..nothing happends


You must be using "Block User Input" without running the program as Administrator on Vista/Windows 7.



> Works perfect for me.
> There is just one thing that is really frustrating - when i chat and want to sell my items and tell the price like 500k this tool crashes and i have to restart.
> What do i have to do that this will not happens? The '0' seems to crash the programm oO


0 is functionality for "Closing the bot" This isn't a crash, its a hotkey. Use the AH mode if you want to type with 0 or alternatively permanently disable 0/6 button functionality.



> Cos 0 is set to close the app.
> 
> Would like to know are the X, Y coordinates for mouse clicks random?


Yes they are, if you have randomization enabled. The random factor tooltip below what it says your resolution is, tells you how randomized the clicks are. You can turn the randomization feature off, if you wish as well.



> srry plz ignore this i derped


Nothing to see here!



> is this open sourced because i would really love to see your code, im still new to autoit and making automation programs, so to be able to use this program as a refrence would be great, thanks.


Its not open source, you can read the readme however for more details.



> Very nice. I love the recorder!
> 
> I just wish we could change button for closing the gear.


Sorry, but I do not understand, what do you mean closing the gear?



> im using the script since yesterday .. my friend and i got the same problem.. 
> 
> we start the prog .. test if it works .. yes it works .. we start playing until the first rarepack and when we want to change eq it doesnt work .. just nothing happens .. its not always like that .. sometimes it works 3-4 times sometimes less ..
> 
> we're running windowed fullscreen / 1680 and 1920 res / 1time german 1time english and both 64bit. we tried startign as admin or not. 
> 
> any1 can help or can pm me a other one i could try? no offense to op's work its great!


So you're using windowed fullscreen at 1680x1920, and under german or english 64 bit clients. And you ran as administrator?

When you say it doesn't work, do you mean the program closes? Or nothing swaps? Or it misses clicks on the swap?
As an aside: German client may be messing up with reading the f1/f3 keys. You may want to stick to 0/6. 
*
I'm back from my vacation and just wanted to say thanks to everyone for their support and good words. I hope to get back to work on the program and bring full hotkey support in the near future, as well as perhaps functionality for bank swapping.

Edit: Oh, and pretty blue rank too!*

----------


## apgomez85

just got banned for using this program. used it no more than 10 times and i was banned. oh well, just letting you guys know.

----------


## and1mixtape

its safe atm? i used before, but with these banwaves i stopped using!

----------


## ayeyoh

Most of the time I don't see much better equips with MF gear. will you really get better quality drops on it?

----------


## chrizzboy

ive used this for a while and no ban yet.. and i use speed 3 and 0 delay

----------


## tsantoso

Question 
1. How to record 2nd ring ??
2. Could i remove max of record ?? 
only need change 9 gear but must record until 13 times

sorry bad english

----------


## who knows

> just got banned for using this program. used it no more than 10 times and i was banned. oh well, just letting you guys know.


Thats very odd that you only used it so infrequently and were banned. You might have been reported by someone else.



> its safe atm? i used before, but with these banwaves i stopped using!


Nothings ever 100% safe.



> Most of the time I don't see much better equips with MF gear. will you really get better quality drops on it?


You don't get better _quality_ you get better _quantity_.



> ive used this for a while and no ban yet.. and i use speed 3 and 0 delay


 :Big Grin: 



> Question 
> 1. How to record 2nd ring ??
> 2. Could i remove max of record ?? 
> only need change 9 gear but must record until 13 times
> 
> sorry bad english


Rerecord, and use a blank spot (below your gold) for the other clicks.

----------


## Exclide

> Sorry, but I do not understand, what do you mean closing the gear?


I mean the hotkey for closing the application. It can be very annoying at times, when I'm chatting and it shuts itself down.

----------


## who knows

> I mean the hotkey for closing the application. It can be very annoying at times, when I'm chatting and it shuts itself down.


You can easily just turn off the feature, its "Permanently disable 0/6"

----------


## Voppo

very useful! thanks for the share

----------


## Mete67

hello i am using this on 2 diffirent computer work and home, its working fine on home but in work when i tried to use its not working well mouse moving in slow motion and change gear in 10 second anyone knows the cause ?

----------


## who knows

> hello i am using this on 2 diffirent computer work and home, its working fine on home but in work when i tried to use its not working well mouse moving in slow motion and change gear in 10 second anyone knows the cause ?


Did you download a new version on your work computer? You most likely didn't update your configuration settings. (They don't sync online).

You can easily email yourself a copy of your config and drop it in your work computer's directory. Or just set up the settings again the way you like it.

----------


## Twirlyman

Would it be possible to add support for rez : 2048x1152 ?
Thanks.

And using full-screen windowed

----------


## who knows

> Would it be possible to add support for rez : 2048x1152 ?
> Thanks.
> 
> And using full-screen windowed


Submit a screenshot

----------


## snepidz01

hierarchical

----------


## sighface

your amazing buddy

----------


## cyraa

For fellow Mac Users,

Has anyone figured out a way to do this with Automator?

----------


## Ramon139

doesn t it work with letterbox ??? this is bad  :Frown: (((

----------


## who knows

> hierarchical


Broken links.



> your amazing buddy


Thanks.



> For fellow Mac Users,
> 
> Has anyone figured out a way to do this with Automator?


I believe there are many guides out there for using Apple's Automation software.



> doesn t it work with letterbox ??? this is bad (((


It works with all resolutions, if the default scripts do not work for you, then you can record your own.

----------


## Holla213

Has anyone using this had their account banned?

----------


## Rendil

Really wish they had something like this for mac  :Frown:  In order to get it to work with automator you need automator virtual input, and honestly don't feel like spending 25$ just to make a script  :Frown:

----------


## mkazi

can you make one where it switches weapon only? great auto swticher btw!

----------


## summy00

when recording, why the Pop-Up Click # Label only poped up once? Told me to press F6 on #1, and then the program do nothing, no more pop-up dialog..please help! 
Win7 window mode 1600x900
------------------
I has solved it, it must run as admin....

----------


## who knows

> Has anyone using this had their account banned?


One person said they were. But they were probably doing other things.



> Really wish they had something like this for mac  In order to get it to work with automator you need automator virtual input, and honestly don't feel like spending 25$ just to make a script


Sorry :/



> can you make one where it switches weapon only? great auto swticher btw!


Maybe, you could just make a script that does the first 12 clicks where no items are and the 13th be your weapon.



> when recording, why the Pop-Up Click # Label only poped up once? Told me to press F6 on #1, and then the program do nothing, no more pop-up dialog..please help! 
> Win7 window mode 1600x900
> ------------------
> I has solved it, it must run as admin....


Glad to hear you fixed it.

----------


## jeremyreed

Hey great program got it working last night having a slight prob though. I recorded it to be able to keep items on bottom of scen. For some reason everytime I swap it uses a potion and I can't find out at all. I tried o re record move my potions around I messed with it for a while and still no luck. Was hoping someone could help

----------


## who knows

> Hey great program got it working last night having a slight prob though. I recorded it to be able to keep items on bottom of scen. For some reason everytime I swap it uses a potion and I can't find out at all. I tried o re record move my potions around I messed with it for a while and still no luck. Was hoping someone could help


You rebound your potion key to something that the bot uses.

----------


## bozow888

Hi Who Knows,
If you would be so kind. Can you share the source code of the .au3 file used to complile the WK_Recorder_v1.exe and WK_GearSwap_v6.exe. Look very well written and would like to learn how its done. Thanks

----------


## gamemaste789

So i put it to the max speed and no delay and its like 0 speed...


```
; -------------------- Gear Swap Configuration Settings --------------------- ;


; -------------------- Required Configuration Settings --------------------- ;
[Resolution]
;The resolution you play at.
WindowSize=800x600
[Switch Speed]
;How fast you want to swap gear.
SwitchSpeed=16

; -------------------- Optional Configuration Settings --------------------- ;
[Delay Speed]
;Any delay you wish to add, in a measurement of miliseconds.
DelaySpeed=0

[OpenKey]
;Custom configured key for opening inventory
OpenCustom=I

[CloseAllKey]
;Custom configured key for closing all open windows.
CloseCustom={SPACE}

[MainHandMode]
;Configure to allow Main Hands to always equip on startup.
;A value of 1 = always,
;A value of 0 = manually press the button to enable.
MainHand=0
[PermDisable]
;Configure to always disable 0/6 keys on startup.
;A value of 1 = always,
;A value of 0 = manually press the button to enable.
PermDisable=0
[RandomClick]
;Configure to allow randomization of clicks when swapping gear.
;A value of 1 = will randomly click.
;A value of 0 = will always click the coordiantes in the script file.
RandomClick=1

;WARNING: ADVANCED!!
;This is how many pixels you want the randomization to factor in. 
;The higher the number, the larger the randomization, but may lead
;to inaccurate clicks.
RandomAmount=3
; -------------------- Optional Other Configuration Settings --------------------- ;
[Prompt]
;Prompt on opening. This shows the pop-up of your settings.
;A value of 1 = disable prompt on startup
;A value of 0 = prompt on startup.
PromptUser=0

[Beep]
;Makes a beep when auction house mode is enabled.
;1 = enable Beep
;0 = disable Beep
BeepEnabled=0


[Mouse Location]
;Mouse location upon completion of a gear swap.
;A value of 1 = return to last position.
;A value of 0 = mouse will not move.
MouseLoc=1

[BlockInput]
;Will prevent you from using your mouse or keyboard during a swap.
;A value of 1 = blocks input
;A value of 0 = will not block input.
Blocked=1
; -------------------- Loading Script File Locations and Names --------------------- ;
;Warning changing these and not having correct names will break everything.
;The folder your scripts are located in
[ScriptFolder]
FolderName=scripts/
;The file that holds the name of all the scripts to open.
[List of Scripts]
FileName=resolutions.txt
; -------------------- End Of   Gear Swap   Settings --------------------- ;
; -------------------- End Of   Gear Swap   Settings --------------------- ;
```

----------


## zachvsyou

up and working, great bot

----------


## who knows

> Hi Who Knows,
> If you would be so kind. Can you share the source code of the .au3 file used to complile the WK_Recorder_v1.exe and WK_GearSwap_v6.exe. Look very well written and would like to learn how its done. Thanks


Are you a software engineer?



> So i put it to the max speed and no delay and its like 0 speed...
> 
> 
> ```
> ; -------------------- Gear Swap Configuration Settings --------------------- ;
> 
> 
> ; -------------------- Required Configuration Settings --------------------- ;
> [Resolution]
> ...


So I see your swap speed is 16 and your microdelay is 0. This is very odd. I haven't personally swapped my setting speeds in many revisions (3.0~). I don't think this should be happening. Are you running the program as administrator? Also, thanks for copying your config.




> up and working, great bot


You're very welcome!  :Smile:

----------


## gamemaste789

why you say that im a software person?, and yes i run everything as admin... dnt take chances with win7 and what do u mean by "I haven't personally swapped my setting speeds in many revisions"

----------


## sparklehorse

does this work on a mac ?

----------


## who knows

> why you say that im a software person?, and yes i run everything as admin... dnt take chances with win7 and what do u mean by "I haven't personally swapped my setting speeds in many revisions"


I was talking to someone else about the software question, I quoted a different person above you.
I haven't used that functionality other than for testing purposes. I know it works, I just don't personally change my speeds.



> does this work on a mac ?


No, it does not. You can bootcamp to windows and it will work there.

Sidenote:
*Working on Revision 7, will include gearswap hotkeys that are configurable, and may include an option to only swap weapons independently.*
Also removing The "closebot" functionality completely. You can already close the bot via the red x or from the "File" drop-down menu.

----------


## bozow888

> Are you a software engineer?


Hi who knows,
No software engineer. learning autoit script language. Trying to create a GUI control panel for a script to report live data and change setting on the fly. Your gear swap program might contain function or good technique to pick up. Hope you can share.

----------


## iceicyz

Nice work man! Doing good. thanks alot ya!

----------


## LTCol

how do you make it work on window mode? thanks!

----------


## Pumbas

I also recomend murgree auto click =D, if it does not work try murgree feel free to send me a message =)

----------


## gamemaste789

found out ur thing is incorrect it says the higher the number the faster it is, \



```
;How fast you want to swap gear.
SwitchSpeed=0
```

i looked at that and made my changes and thats y i thought bigger the number, the faster it goes nope, 0 = fastest

----------


## SeaNanners

Hey, read my PM sir  :Wink:

----------


## nwnolan

Is there any way to change the hotkey that initiates the program (6/F1) to something more manageable for my key set up (like D or 4)?

----------


## xcpustyle

Thank you so much man,

This gears swap is awesome.

----------


## LoverBoy24

Ater a few minutes it minimizes the game and shows bot window in windows.Why is that ?
In the game the bot does it's job.
Thanks !

----------


## strayjd

thank you for this great work!!!
actually is there any suggestion for "switch speed" and "delay speed" so that it would be "safer"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## HollywoodP

Can anyone help me out by telling me how to run this bot?

----------


## who knows

> Thank you so much man,
> 
> This gears swap is awesome.


You're very welcome!



> Ater a few minutes it minimizes the game and shows bot window in windows.Why is that ?
> In the game the bot does it's job.
> Thanks !


Are you running multiple monitors and windowed or fullscreen-windowed mode? The bot might be clicking off your main-screen.



> thank you for this great work!!!
> actually is there any suggestion for "switch speed" and "delay speed" so that it would be "safer"?


Delay speed -> Anything higher than 0. 
Switch Speed -> 10 or higher.




> Can anyone help me out by telling me how to run this bot?


I thought everything was very self-explanatory or documented already, what in particular are you having issues with?


Also as an aside; the paragon announcement (here: Introducing the Paragon System - Diablo III)
has given me faith enough to continue supporting the project into at least the short-future.

----------


## voidlife

what's the difference between delay speed and switch speed ?
is delay, delay between clicks ? and switch speed.. mouse move speed ?

----------


## who knows

Switch Speed is how fast your mouse moves, delay speed adds an extra delay between clicks.

----------


## h4ppy123

hey guys i was using this on speed 1 so it was very fast. i tested it about 2-3 weeks every day now and i got banned . i didnt used any other shit on this account so u maybe take care =)

----------


## who knows

> hey guys i was using this on speed 1 so it was very fast. i tested it about 2-3 weeks every day now and i got banned . i didnt used any other shit on this account so u maybe take care =)


Notice of account closure?

----------


## kinderpaco

works perfect, thxs!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tomatom

works fantastic, hope we wont get banned for this. 
If here is anyone using this for a long time, type here pls and add what speed u were using thx

----------


## evilmink

Hi WK, this is a great bot. Thank you for your hard work!

I have a question: Thanks to the Paragon leveling system, I no longer need to swap all my gear in order to hit the MF cap. I wanted to free up space in my inventory and increase the speed of swapping gear by making the bot click less, so I went to the scripts folder, found my resolution, and deleted 2 values corresponding to the locations of gear which I did not use any more. When I started the bot and swapped my gear, everything worked perfectly! However, Auto-It then returned an error message which is unremovable unless you start up task manager  :Frown:  As you can imagine, this is a bit of a bummer.

I know I can record a script and put in new positions, but my aim is to reduce the number of clicks and mouse movements, shortening the overall process time. Is there a way this can be done easily?

Thanks once again!

----------


## zerg24

I have exact the same request as evilmink
the bot is incredibly good by the way I use it since late June no worries whatsoever.
Also the guy above is blatantly lying about getting banned for this, check his profile and see his other posts he has been botting with scripts.

To all the guys suspecting, check this quite from JAy Wilson last blog post introducing the Paragon system: http://us.battle.net/d3/en/blog/6968517 he says word for word those that have been swapping gear can continue to do so, and the aim is to no longer have to do it at high Plvl.

HAppy to hear OP is still supporting this project

Thx again!

----------


## Formosa

Having problem. It keeps on switching different wrong items everytime.

fullscreen mode, 1920x1080
PC: 1920x1080

Please help me out here. Thanks.

----------


## Formosa

hmm is the OP still active? lol

----------


## who knows

> works perfect, thxs!!


No problem!



> works fantastic, hope we wont get banned for this. 
> If here is anyone using this for a long time, type here pls and add what speed u were using thx


Good question!



> Hi WK, this is a great bot. Thank you for your hard work!
> 
> I have a question: Thanks to the Paragon leveling system, I no longer need to swap all my gear in order to hit the MF cap. I wanted to free up space in my inventory and increase the speed of swapping gear by making the bot click less, so I went to the scripts folder, found my resolution, and deleted 2 values corresponding to the locations of gear which I did not use any more. When I started the bot and swapped my gear, everything worked perfectly! However, Auto-It then returned an error message which is unremovable unless you start up task manager  As you can imagine, this is a bit of a bummer.
> 
> I know I can record a script and put in new positions, but my aim is to reduce the number of clicks and mouse movements, shortening the overall process time. Is there a way this can be done easily?
> 
> Thanks once again!


Read below.



> I have exact the same request as evilmink
> the bot is incredibly good by the way I use it since late June no worries whatsoever.
> Also the guy above is blatantly lying about getting banned for this, check his profile and see his other posts he has been botting with scripts.
> 
> To all the guys suspecting, check this quite from JAy Wilson last blog post introducing the Paragon system: Introducing the Paragon System - Diablo III he says word for word those that have been swapping gear can continue to do so, and the aim is to no longer have to do it at high Plvl.
> 
> HAppy to hear OP is still supporting this project
> 
> Thx again!



Okay, so heres the deal. You guys understand you can do fake clicks, but as of right now the bot would need to be rewritten. It will take a bit of work and I'll do it, just been busy with Guild Wars 2 like most everyone else (and enjoying the paragon system!) as wella s other real life drama.



> Having problem. It keeps on switching different wrong items everytime.
> 
> fullscreen mode, 1920x1080
> PC: 1920x1080
> 
> Please help me out here. Thanks.


Try the recorder.



> hmm is the OP still active? lol


Yeah, just been really busy this week.

----------


## Mulambo7

Been using the script since release I believe on speed 1 (thought the next speed possible was 10... stupid me) and changed it to 3 1 week ago. Still goin without a problem.

Thanks a lot who knows

----------


## zerg24

i managed to record the only 6 clicks i need but since its less than the full 15 (i deleted the dummy last clickcs i did in the recorded in the .txt file manually) i got an autoit error window that says ive got the wrong number of subscripts..

----------


## evilmink

> Okay, so heres the deal. You guys understand you can do fake clicks, but as of right now the bot would need to be rewritten. It will take a bit of work and I'll do it, just been busy with Guild Wars 2 like most everyone else (and enjoying the paragon system!) as wella s other real life drama.


Hey man, you're a stand up guy! Cheers for the response, good to know you're still active. Please don't feel the need to hurry, enjoy GW2! 

P.S. Is there anywhere I can donate for the work you've done on this script?  :Smile:

----------


## omerhayyam

i dont know if this answered before but i checked couple of pages but couldnt find an answer. My bot works great for a while but then suddenly it stops working. After that i have to restart the program. Anyone knows what should i do?

----------


## who knows

> Been using the script since release I believe on speed 1 (thought the next speed possible was 10... stupid me) and changed it to 3 1 week ago. Still goin without a problem.
> 
> Thanks a lot who knows


You're welcome  :Smile: 



> i managed to record the only 6 clicks i need but since its less than the full 15 (i deleted the dummy last clickcs i did in the recorded in the .txt file manually) i got an autoit error window that says ive got the wrong number of subscripts..


Right, because it currently doesn't support functionality like that. I'll be working on a fixup for the future.



> Hey man, you're a stand up guy! Cheers for the response, good to know you're still active. Please don't feel the need to hurry, enjoy GW2! 
> 
> P.S. Is there anywhere I can donate for the work you've done on this script?


There isn't any place, but damn could I use the cash, college is expensive! Hahaha.



> i dont know if this answered before but i checked couple of pages but couldnt find an answer. My bot works great for a while but then suddenly it stops working. After that i have to restart the program. Anyone knows what should i do?


Some people experience this issue, and I have no clear-cut reason for it. Running as Administrator has worked a few people.

----------


## omerhayyam

hmm i think i know what disables mine. When i hit right mouse button + shift + 4 on keyboard program is disabled. also i cant use 4th skill. its not responsive while wk_gear swap is open. also if i hit shift + mouse2 + 4 again program is responsive again. 

so why does pressing those buttons at the same time breaks script? 

using microsoft sidewinder x4 keyboard if it matters

----------


## who knows

> hmm i think i know what disables mine. When i hit right mouse button + shift + 4 on keyboard program is disabled. also i cant use 4th skill. its not responsive while wk_gear swap is open.
> 
> so why does pressing those buttons at the same time breaks script?
> 
> using microsoft sidewinder x4 keyboard if it matters


I will check tonight to see if shift or 4 interferes with anything.

----------


## omerhayyam

> I will check tonight to see if shift or 4 interferes with anything.


forget right mouse button, only shift + 4 . when i press those buttons together, program is disabled.

----------


## AndreaTop

EhI Wk, Awesome Job thiS Script! Works Flawlessly And Is Very Noob Friendly  :Smile: 
Any Chance You Can Add A Kind Of Status? Like A Little Icon That Change Color If Mf equip Is On Or Off?

----------


## zerg24

there is a sound option you can turn on if it helps andrea

----------


## omerhayyam

i was wondering if something is wrong with my pc so i tried it with 3 different pcs. When i press shift + 4 together program pauses at all of them.

----------


## AndreaTop

The sound option is for AH mode, what i meant is a plain colored square or a confirm that is placed overlay the game without interrupting anything, cuz sometime i forget to switch and i get back to dps equip when it's time to loot and viceversa  :Big Grin: 
sorry for my bad english ^^'

----------


## zerg24

> The sound option is for AH mode, what i meant is a plain colored square or a confirm that is placed overlay the game without interrupting anything, cuz sometime i forget to switch and i get back to dps equip when it's time to loot and viceversa 
> sorry for my bad english ^^'


-_- just open your inventory and chek the dps number to prevent that . Or better, dye your MF gear pink so you can visually see which you have on. THis isn't a needed feature at all and op shouldn't waste time implementing this when everyone needs to be able to reduce number of clicks lower than 12 rather.

----------


## omerhayyam

Hi who knows, any update on shift+4 problem?

----------


## Formosa

Hi thanks for replying OP, ya I tried the recorder but it's doing the same thing.. Any idea what went wrong on my side?

----------


## heretic111

hi. going to try this. hope you can't get banned for this. gg

----------


## who knows

> forget right mouse button, only shift + 4 . when i press those buttons together, program is disabled.


Checked it out. Read below.



> EhI Wk, Awesome Job thiS Script! Works Flawlessly And Is Very Noob Friendly 
> Any Chance You Can Add A Kind Of Status? Like A Little Icon That Change Color If Mf equip Is On Or Off?


I like your idea. No idea if it'll ever come to fruition but I like it.



> there is a sound option you can turn on if it helps andrea


True but thats for the AH not for activation.



> i was wondering if something is wrong with my pc so i tried it with 3 different pcs. When i press shift + 4 together program pauses at all of them.


Read below, again :P



> The sound option is for AH mode, what i meant is a plain colored square or a confirm that is placed overlay the game without interrupting anything, cuz sometime i forget to switch and i get back to dps equip when it's time to loot and viceversa 
> sorry for my bad english ^^'


Love the idea, like I said.



> -_- just open your inventory and chek the dps number to prevent that . Or better, dye your MF gear pink so you can visually see which you have on. THis isn't a needed feature at all and op shouldn't waste time implementing this when everyone needs to be able to reduce number of clicks lower than 12 rather.


Definitely true, the variability of what gear will swap is definitely a priority right now.



> Hi who knows, any update on shift+4 problem?


Okay so now that you read below, there is absolutely nothing in the program that works with shift+4, unless you rebound something in the settings.



> Hi thanks for replying OP, ya I tried the recorder but it's doing the same thing.. Any idea what went wrong on my side?


Could you describe whats going wrong again for me? 



> hi. going to try this. hope you can't get banned for this. gg


Nobody has been banned for exclusively using this program, you assume all risk however. (Read the readme for more details)

----------


## who knows

Oh as an aside; I worked on the project today. I removed a few old features that were worthless and added in the ability to change what key you use to actually swap gear.

Next up is the capacity to choose which pieces to swap to.

----------


## omerhayyam

yeah today i realised that shift+4 problem only happens at where is live because when i press shift+4 on my keyboard "+" pops up. so it pauses script as if i pressed + or f4. i know you are planing to let users to change which keys they want to use as gear swap but if you can also let users to change which keys they want to use to pause/unpause script etc.. would be great for ppl like me.

Great script btw thanks

----------


## Niondir

Yea works fine!

One suggestion:
The last slot has to be my shield but that gives me Life. So it would be better to have something that gives -life as last item. It would be nice, to have an option which slots are offhand items. Maybe you can enumerate all invontory slots and provide a config what numbers should be offhand.Maybe you find a better solution or I have to use the Recorder.

So far. Thanks for the Tool.

----------


## Tygrysek2525

I'd LOVE to see option where u change number of items to change (there is 13 and its too much if u ask me - more customization would be briliant)

----------


## PiLoKo

It isnt swaping Main ring for me, is it just me or a know issue?

----------


## bl4ckmiki

Hey. The program works PERFECT on 1920x1080 , but I have some issues on 1280x720... It doesn't equip rings, belts and amulets propertly - sometimes it equipts them correctly, sometimes it doesn't... Could you help me guys? 
I tried to make my own script using recorder, but it hangs when I want to save it :/


EDIT: Ok, I know what was wrong. To use your 1280x720 I had to use window mode. And the recorder was hanging because I haven't used all 13 clicks  :Wink:

----------


## who knows

Hey guys, an update: Ran into a bug or two and tried to squash em'

I've made the UI portion of the options to disable certain clicks, just need to code in the checks.

The way it'll work is you'll have your script of 13 clicks, but you checkmark which ones you wish to ignore.

(The 13th is always already ignored if you're not using legendary mode, for example.)

----------


## P1zdat1y

Hey. It works fine, but i have to make several clicks to one empty slot, coz I switch only 9 items. It would be wonderful if u fix this. Thanks.

----------


## sl350

> Hey guys, an update: Ran into a bug or two and tried to squash em'
> 
> I've made the UI portion of the options to disable certain clicks, just need to code in the checks.
> 
> The way it'll work is you'll have your script of 13 clicks, but you checkmark which ones you wish to ignore.
> 
> (The 13th is always already ignored if you're not using legendary mode, for example.)



That would be amazing. Currently as I progress through Paragon, I'm needing less and less mf gear. I only need 4 swaps now so the rest of the clicks are not really necessary. Since you're working on check marking items to ignore, I think it will be incredibly useful  :Smile:

----------


## sillyrib

Thanks for this op. The changes to limiting the number of items to switch are great. In addition, I think a very useful thing to have would be the ability to swap in a couple of pieces of gear from another keystroke. I run with high mf full time and have no problems with trash mobs but when I run into certain affixed elites it would be great to swap a couple of items without mf to increase dps and survivability. When those elites are near death then I would like to main mf set. For example, running with helm with ruby slot(normal mobs), switch to high dps helm f1(hard elites, boss), then switch to mf helm with topaz slot f2(right before death), then switch back to regular helm f1. Could run with 2 instances of the program if program 2 had different keys.
it would add a cool dimension to the game to be able to swap gears for different situations. High resist for pool and arcane. High DPS for extra health. Since the game is so gear dependent, the ability to have sets swapping to deal with situations would be interesting especially in pvp.

----------


## who knows

> Hey. It works fine, but i have to make several clicks to one empty slot, coz I switch only 9 items. It would be wonderful if u fix this. Thanks.





> That would be amazing. Currently as I progress through Paragon, I'm needing less and less mf gear. I only need 4 swaps now so the rest of the clicks are not really necessary. Since you're working on check marking items to ignore, I think it will be incredibly useful





> Thanks for this op. The changes to limiting the number of items to switch are great. In addition, I think a very useful thing to have would be the ability to swap in a couple of pieces of gear from another keystroke. I run with high mf full time and have no problems with trash mobs but when I run into certain affixed elites it would be great to swap a couple of items without mf to increase dps and survivability. When those elites are near death then I would like to main mf set. For example, running with helm with ruby slot(normal mobs), switch to high dps helm f1(hard elites, boss), then switch to mf helm with topaz slot f2(right before death), then switch back to regular helm f1. Could run with 2 instances of the program if program 2 had different keys.
> it would add a cool dimension to the game to be able to swap gears for different situations. High resist for pool and arcane. High DPS for extra health. Since the game is so gear dependent, the ability to have sets swapping to deal with situations would be interesting especially in pvp.



Version 7 will be out within a few minutes, adding this long awaited feature. 

As per your other suggestion, I've been brainstorming similar ideas for awhile, I personally click on a few items that have life on hit for reflect damage mobs, and have been wondering how I could make this a feature to the gearswap or something to accompany it. With the way version 7 works, you could run 2 separate instances of the bot, and configure the gear swap hotkey to be different for each, and have separate scripts.

That sounds needlessly complex, but here's the idea:

*Gear Swap Program 1:
*
Swaps your main MF set, with any particular number of clicks (1-13)You leave it as the default hotkey of "F1"
*Gear Swap Program 2:
Swaps your helm, and only your helm (1 click)You hotkey it as "F2"

*

Anyway, I'll post again when I upload version 7 (very soon!)

----------


## who knows

Alright, uploaded v7.

----------


## iShakeBabies

That's me! ( I'm insid3r )  :Cool:

----------


## spirituacide

I registered here today just to get this swapper. I didn't try version 6 and only used your latest release for a bit. It kinda works... I appreciate your work but ... no offence. I think your tool is a classic example of over complicating simple task. I think you should just abandon further development of this project and just download that other swapper I got from different topic here.

----------


## Stuart471

In on this,deff would be useful for future use...and this would be like almost impossible to detect right?

----------


## who knows

> I registered here today just to get this swapper. I didn't try version 6 and only used your latest release for a bit. It kinda works... I appreciate your work but ... no offence. I think your tool is a classic example of over complicating simple task. I think you should just abandon further development of this project and just download that other swapper I got from different topic here.


There is no over complicating here, its still at its core, a swapper. There are many additions and tweaks, for people who wish to use them. The accessibility of this program is much higher than the other, as there is a list of preconfigured scripts for users.

And, are you really suggesting that fewer options for users is a better thing? I don't get your motivation for asking someone to give up on the work they put out, and put out first it all seems really fishy that anyone would even complain about something like that.

----------


## spirituacide

> The accessibility of this program is much higher than the other, as there is a list of preconfigured scripts for users.
> 
> And, are you really suggesting that fewer options for users is a better thing? I don't get your motivation for asking someone to give up on the work they put out, and put out first it all seems really fishy that anyone would even complain about something like that.


My motivation is very simple. I downloaded two different programs and compare them. You program is greatly inferior to the other one. Maybe just go and check it so you can understand my motivation and see how stupid is your sentence stating that "accessibility of this program is much higher than the other". Don't make me laugh. 

I know this program is your baby and you have spend a lot of time working on it, but you have to face it - it is simply a piece of crap comparing to the other one. That other program can do more than yours in much simpler way. Your bot has too many weird options, buttons and all sort of crap that shouldn't even be there. And all those limitations regarding the placement of the gear in my bags is just rubbish idea, poor design and lack of programming skills. Sorry if this sounds rude but it is my honest opinion.

----------


## tuiv

I've used both and I prefer this one more.

----------


## spirituacide

> I've used both and I prefer this one more.


And the reasons are? ... besides personal connection to the author.

Are there any specific reasons or just similar motivations as those who drive mini coopers?... In such case explanation is not necessary.

----------


## who knows

> My motivation is very simple. I downloaded two different programs and compare them. You program is greatly inferior to the other one. Maybe just go and check it so you can understand my motivation and see how stupid is your sentence stating that "accessibility of this program is much higher than the other". Don't make me laugh. 
> 
> I know this program is your baby and you have spend a lot of time working on it, but you have to face it - it is simply a piece of crap comparing to the other one. That other program can do more than yours in much simpler way. Your bot has too many weird options, buttons and all sort of crap that shouldn't even be there. And all those limitations regarding the placement of the gear in my bags is just rubbish idea, poor design and lack of programming skills. Sorry if this sounds rude but it is my honest opinion.


I am very unsure why you're so adamantly trying to persuade me to just halt development. You have a right to critique peoples work, as the end user, but you're not being very constructive. Obviously you're quite opinionated, and I appreciate the passionate point of view, but saying that its vastly inferior and I should just give up draws very close parallels to hating just to simply hate. 

And since you've decided to debate me, I will professionally acknowledge your original complaint, which was it being too feature-rich for its core concept. At the basic level, the program does everything you need it to, and nothing more. If your resolution currently exists, you pick it and pick the speed you wish to swap at, very simple at its core.

There are additional features for power-users, and perhaps a more unified UI could be a way the project could be improved.

Now, your second constructive complaint was as follows:


And all those limitations regarding the placement of the gear in my bags is just rubbish idea, poor design and lack of programming skills

These are harsh words, but I will none the less respect your right to exercise your opinion, and counterpoint with the simple idea that you didn't pay enough attention to the original post, there is a recorder that allows you to pick ANY location to click. That's why the system works off loaded scripts, the user is able to configure their own. In this case it vehemently upsets you to be forced into a location to place your gear, well that's great, but you didn't notice that you're free to place the gear where ever you please and make a script custom tailored for your own use.

Either way, I'd appreciate it if you constructively provide feedback, rather than provoke unwarranted attacks upon my project, methodology, and skill-set.

----------


## Tygrysek2525

In my opinion You've done great work (also listened to what some of us would like to add to program)
Its good to have an option. Its common sense: Not everybody has to like product A, some might like B over A...
Personally I've tried both and prefer this one

----------


## Tygrysek2525

I'd like if it also saves what clicks to ignore in config file

----------


## xskullx

Awesome tool!
who knows, big thank you for your time and your effort!
Keep the good work and just ignore people like spirituacide who are total jerks.

Edit: I wish I could rep+ you...

----------


## three6s

Thank you for making such an awesome program. 
Can you make it so it randomizes each click on the item and not clicking on the same place all the time? 
I'm also having a little trouble with the secondary ring, it won't equip or it just trades places with my main ring.

----------


## Micknebb

Hey man! Geart thing you made here! I encountert 1 little problem, it dont seem to change your main hand?

Nevermind! I think i read to fast over the details  :Big Grin:  Hehe

----------


## who knows

> I'd like if it also saves what clicks to ignore in config file


Eventually!



> Awesome tool!
> who knows, big thank you for your time and your effort!
> Keep the good work and just ignore people like spirituacide who are total jerks.
> 
> Edit: I wish I could rep+ you...


Thanks!



> Thank you for making such an awesome program. 
> Can you make it so it randomizes each click on the item and not clicking on the same place all the time? 
> I'm also having a little trouble with the secondary ring, it won't equip or it just trades places with my main ring.


It already randomizes the clicks. You can increase the randomity in the config file.



> Hey man! Geart thing you made here! I encountert 1 little problem, it dont seem to change your main hand?
> 
> Nevermind! I think i read to fast over the details  Hehe


Good to hear you got it sorted out.

----------


## Zekromance

Has anyone with a clean unbotted account to your knowledge ever been banned or suspended for using your item swapping program? Or anything item swappers for that matter.

----------


## warrioroflight

Hey guys!
So, i´m using this gear swapper for quite a long time and i´m very happy with it! i´m was even more happier when i saw the version 7.0 update with the ability to change the hotkey! now my question is: i´d like to use one of my mouse keys... but i have no idea how to set them? how do i have to type it in? {M4} or something??
hope you can help me out!

Thanks!

----------


## who knows

> Hey guys!
> So, i´m using this gear swapper for quite a long time and i´m very happy with it! i´m was even more happier when i saw the version 7.0 update with the ability to change the hotkey! now my question is: i´d like to use one of my mouse keys... but i have no idea how to set them? how do i have to type it in? {M4} or something??
> hope you can help me out!
> 
> Thanks!


I was unsure about this and looked it up, as far as I'm aware the programming language doesn't support mouse buttons. (You could always rebind your mouse buttons to something else if you own a gaming mouse.)

----------


## kjsd33

> My motivation is very simple. I downloaded two different programs and compare them. You program is greatly inferior to the other one. Maybe just go and check it so you can understand my motivation and see how stupid is your sentence stating that "accessibility of this program is much higher than the other". Don't make me laugh. 
> 
> I know this program is your baby and you have spend a lot of time working on it, but you have to face it - it is simply a piece of crap comparing to the other one. That other program can do more than yours in much simpler way. Your bot has too many weird options, buttons and all sort of crap that shouldn't even be there. And all those limitations regarding the placement of the gear in my bags is just rubbish idea, poor design and lack of programming skills. Sorry if this sounds rude but it is my honest opinion.


Damn, you're a moron. Thanks OP!

----------


## Vip76

hi.
Little bug: I was check ignore click#7, mainhand , offhend. After that bot do not swap alt ring(looks like it dont press ALT-key).

----------


## Hashew

Thanks for sharing buddy

----------


## Asumikana

thanks for this. It's damn nice!!

----------


## who knows

> hi.
> Little bug: I was check ignore click#7, mainhand , offhend. After that bot do not swap alt ring(looks like it dont press ALT-key).


I'll check this out, thanks!

----------


## criptix

hey guys,

does any1 of you have informatian regarding blizzard banning people who use item swap macros?

----------


## Vip76

> I'll check this out, thanks!


no idea about this?

----------


## Specster

I think blizzard changed something and we don't know about it. 
When using the swap gear, elites give me less loot, I don't know if it's just bad luck or what, but I tried it for hours, hours and hours, and when I dont swap before killing the elite loot is ok, but when I change, it sux. 
Some of you have the same 'problem'?

----------


## holyshadow

> I think blizzard changed something and we don't know about it. 
> When using the swap gear, elites give me less loot, I don't know if it's just bad luck or what, but I tried it for hours, hours and hours, and when I dont swap before killing the elite loot is ok, but when I change, it sux. 
> Some of you have the same 'problem'?


Absolutely, it's like 2 days that I'm wondering on it, they added some diminishing return on magic find. When 1.0.5 went live I only found 1 Legendary on two weeks of gaming, then I stopped swapping gear due a yummy amulet found with mf, in combo with the Sun keeper I decided to play normally and well, RNG is RNG, but I've lost the count of Orange/Green popped in the last week of gaming.

I think the diminishing return apply only on some kind of items - for sure on Legendary/Item set - because having an elite dying with 550%+ mf absolutely increase the rate of rares, most of the times after a swap only yellow pop on the ground, while without swap I see plenty of blue BUT less, so far less legendaries.

Just my experience, obviously, I've not made any intensive test or anything. Just won't be surprised by Blizzard doing mysterious changes.. :P

----------


## shiupooa

how can i use this to swap from 2hander to 1 hander + shield (or dual wield)?

right now it wouldnt work well to do this because the swapping isnt the same and one item gets left out

----------


## Kelan1202

Lovely program - been using it for a while now  :Smile: 

Thus I have now stumbled upon 2 bugs.
1 the same as Vip76 -- Tried ignoring 12 & 13 -- Now it wont switch rings properly
when i tried running with that - it would swap the first time i pressed f1, second time to switched back it wouldnt - tried pressing "ESC" to exit D3, it just minimized my D3 window - left click on my desktop was suddenly opening properties of that icon I pressed.

Hope you can see and easy fix  :Smile:

----------


## Lemmiwinks

Yeah the ignore click settings are seriously messed up. Makes your Diablo 3 tab out on escape, all icons you click on desktop become right clicks and I can't even type properly in web browser. I need to restart my entire computer to fix.

----------


## Dekryption

Yea i want to just swap weapons for Snapshot SweepingWind, so all i need is 2 weapon swap and if ignore the wrong one it messes every thing up

----------


## who knows

Sorry about not addressing these issues, I will take a look at the errors you guys described (if anyone still uses swappers)

----------


## Tr1cky

The download link is not working?

----------


## magda

Anyone who can upload the file WK Gearswap 7.0?
The original download link is broken.

----------


## marcos21

google translate

Sorry if I'm breaking some rule, I took the liberty to upload the file while the link is not repaired by the creator of the program.

WK_GearSwap_v7_0

----------


## Vexu

Thanks, marcos21!

----------


## schlipperknoten

links are broken! And i wont follow any link from some user with no reputation neither will i trust another user who joined this community yesterday. Ridiculous.

----------

